# Prendiamo troppi gol.



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Settembre 2022)

Lo dico ora che siamo all'inizio della stagione, se andiamo avanti con questa media, non andremo lontano. 
Quest'anno prendiamo veramente troppi gol e la sensazione è che siamo decisamente più fragili li dietro. Io non penso che sia per colpa della partenza di Kessie, perché tutto sommato lo scorso anno ha giocato col buco del ciullo, c'è proprio qualcosa che non quadra a livello organizzativo. 

Così non va. 
Il nostro attacco è Leao dipendente e per poter vincere così, la difesa non deve prendere gol.


----------



## Miro (6 Settembre 2022)

I gol li prendiamo tutti da destra, è qui il nocciolo della questione. Vediamo se Dest si rileva buono e quindi è un problema di singoli, o se è più organizzativo.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Settembre 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> I gol li prendiamo tutti da destra, è qui il nocciolo della questione.


Vabbè non è colpa di Calabria sul gol ma di Bennacer che si addormenta (come gli capita spesso in Champions).


----------



## jacky (6 Settembre 2022)

Dire che prendiamo troppi gol mi sembra esagerato. Il calcio è cambiato è più fisico è più facile arrivare in porta, è più veloce e quindi più facile sbagliare.
Mi sembra che in tutti i campionati tutte prendano più gol di prima, anche le big


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2022)

il cc a 2 non regge, si sa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Settembre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Dire che prendiamo troppi gol mi sembra esagerato. Il calcio è cambiato è più fisico è più facile arrivare in porta, è più veloce e quindi più facile sbagliare.
> Mi sembra che in tutti i campionati tutte prendano più gol di prima, anche le big


 È cambiato in 1 anno? Non credo dai. 

Per me il problema è organizzativo e anche mentale. La squadra si sta esaltando troppo e pensa troppo ad attaccare con molta foga e poca organizzazione. 
Siamo forti e abbiamo qualche gran calciatore, ma non siamo il Milan di Ancelotti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Settembre 2022)

Ma a me sta bene pure prender gol purchè ne facciamo uno in più degli altri, la cosa che mi rompe le palle è passare in svantaggio quasi in ogni partita dal precampionato a questa parte.


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Settembre 2022)

Il problema è che siamo ai primi di settembre. Fare valutazioni sullo stato di forma adesso ha poco senso, per noi come per tutti. Sono episodi da analizzare e correggere. Sono più preoccupato per tutti i cartellini stupidi che stiamo prendendo che poco o tanto ci condizionano.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Settembre 2022)

Per me invece il problema è che in avanti segniamo poco.
Tolto Leao gli altri combinano poco nonostante la mole di gioco offensivo creata.


----------



## Simo98 (6 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per me invece il problema è che in avanti segniamo poco.
> Tolto Leao gli altri combinano poco nonostante la mole di gioco offensivo creata.


Deve diventare più incisivo CDK, perché avere sulla trequarti solo uno su tre che crea occasioni è troppo poco, considerato poi che i mediani sono poco propensi al gol e l'unico altro che crea qualcosa è Theo


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Settembre 2022)

A centrocampo serve uno grosso da buttare dentro a fare legna quando serve.
Pobega non è adatto a questo ruolo, forse Vrancx?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il cc a 2 non regge, si sa.


Pioli insiste con sto CC a 2 che nel 2022 non ha senso,a meno che non sei il bayern


----------



## hiei87 (6 Settembre 2022)

L'assenza di Kessiè pesa, c'è poco da fare. Poi magari col tempo saremo più fluidi nella manovra, ma dietro è normale si sia perso qualcosa.
Poi Kalulu e Tomori sono forti, hanno fatto un finale di stagione pazzesco, ma di per sè non sono una coppia ben assortita, infatti Maldini e Massara, se avessero potuto, avrebbero preso Botman.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora che siamo all'inizio della stagione, se andiamo avanti con questa media, non andremo lontano.
> Quest'anno prendiamo veramente troppi gol e la sensazione è che siamo decisamente più fragili li dietro. Io non penso che sia per colpa della partenza di Kessie, perché tutto sommato lo scorso anno ha giocato col buco del ciullo, c'è proprio qualcosa che non quadra a livello organizzativo.
> 
> Così non va.
> Il nostro attacco è Leao dipendente e per poter vincere così, la difesa non deve prendere gol.


Concordo,siamo un colabrodo in difesa quest anno,con un Tomori nervoso e in calo. Quest anno non andiamo da nessuna parte,troppo vulnerabili dietro. A ogni stupidata che commettiamo prendiamo gol. Così non va. Non puoi avere margine di errore zero in partita.


----------



## Gamma (6 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora che siamo all'inizio della stagione, se andiamo avanti con questa media, non andremo lontano.
> Quest'anno prendiamo veramente troppi gol e la sensazione è che siamo decisamente più fragili li dietro. Io non penso che sia per colpa della partenza di Kessie, perché tutto sommato lo scorso anno ha giocato col buco del ciullo, c'è proprio qualcosa che non quadra a livello organizzativo.
> 
> Così non va.
> Il nostro attacco è Leao dipendente e per poter vincere così, la difesa non deve prendere gol.


Non è un problema strutturale, ma di concentrazione.

Anche oggi abbiamo perso un pallone velenosissimo sulla trequarti, da lì si è arrivati al gol.
Nel derby abbiamo lasciato una prateria per Brozovic a partire dal centrocampo; abbiamo anche perso Dzeko in area (errore di Tomori).
Con l'Atalanta abbiamo lasciato Malinovskyi liberissimo di calciare (non un De Roon, Malinovskyi).
Con l'Udinese, infine, abbiamo concesso un gol dopo pochi secondi dall'inizio del campionato, su corner, e un altro colpo di testa con errori di marcatura.


La speranza è che ancora non ci sia piena concentrazione nei nostri ragazzi (non che sia un bene) e che la situazione, sotto questo punto di vista, possa migliorare con il passare delle settimane.

Oltre ai gol rischiamo anche tanto con passaggi stupidi (vedi Theo) da matita blu.

Serve concentrazione, manca solo quella dietro, perché Kalulu, Tomorie e Maignan sono muri.


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Settembre 2022)

Verissimo. Subiamo oltre un goal a partita.

Davanti leao Origi e Cdk poi il resto mediani e difensori grazie. La tattica non mi importa ma tocca rinforzare la metà campo e ritrovare solidità. Kalulu e tomori sono illegali se pressi in avanti e fai lanciare gli avversari, se non pressi e lasci giocare gli altri fino alla nostra area di rigore li metti in difficoltà perché in area non sanno marcare l’uomo


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A centrocampo serve uno grosso da buttare dentro a fare legna quando serve.
> Pobega non è adatto a questo ruolo, forse Vrancx?


pobega va benissimo da inserire come 3o, è il suo ruolo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Settembre 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Non è un problema strutturale, ma di concentrazione.
> 
> Anche oggi abbiamo perso un pallone velenosissimo sulla trequarti, da lì si è arrivati al gol.
> Nel derby abbiamo lasciato una prateria per Brozovic a partire dal centrocampo; abbiamo anche perso Dzeko in area (errore di Tomori).
> ...


Tomori lo sto vedendo in un brutto momento, sembra nervoso


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'assenza di Kessiè pesa, c'è poco da fare. Poi magari col tempo saremo più fluidi nella manovra, ma dietro è normale si sia perso qualcosa.
> Poi Kalulu e Tomori sono forti, hanno fatto un finale di stagione pazzesco, ma di per sè non sono una coppia ben assortita, infatti Maldini e Massara, se avessero potuto, avrebbero preso Botman.


maldini ha detto chiaro e tondo che con kalulu, botman non serviva.
quindi o ha sbagliato la valutazione o ha perso tempo per il contratto e se lo è fatto soffiare, scegliamola.
ma non iniziamo a trovare scuse come al solito.

la coppia va bene, ma è poco protetta. son sempre 1 vs 1 non è mica facile.


----------



## Simo98 (6 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Concordo,siamo un colabrodo in difesa quest anno,con un Tomori nervoso e in calo. Quest anno non andiamo da nessuna parte,troppo vulnerabili dietro. A ogni stupidata che commettiamo prendiamo gol. Così non va. Non puoi avere margine di errore zero in partita.


"Colabrodo" per 6 gol subiti in 6 gare incontrando Salisburgo, Inter, Atalanta, Udinese (attualmente a -1 da noi) e Sassuolo
Abbiamo sicuramente un problema ma non è un disastro, bisogna capire se è un problema di concentrazione dei singoli o strutturali


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A centrocampo serve uno grosso da buttare dentro a fare legna quando serve.
> Pobega non è adatto a questo ruolo, forse Vrancx?


Calabria dalla panchina, talvolta anche titolare...deve fare il primo cambio a cc. A destra Dest o Kalulu con Kjaer tutto spaccato centrale. Per me é la soluzione adatta


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> "Colabrodo" per 6 gol subiti in 6 gare incontrando Salisburgo, Inter, Atalanta, Udinese (attualmente a -1 da noi) e Sassuolo
> Abbiamo sicuramente un problema ma non è un disastro, bisogna capire se è un problema di concentrazione dei singoli o strutturali


Secondo me è strutturale, anno scorso hai preso 6 goal in un girone.
Hai sostituto Kessie con Cdk e questo cambio a livello di solidità lo stai pagando a carissimo prezzo. Anno scorso pressavamo molto più in avanti, ma è chiaro che perdendo Kessie e sostituendolo con una punta l’equilibrio si è perso. Io proverei cdk a destra con un mediano a fare il Kessie sulla trequarti. Giusto una prova: son convinto che torneremmo un muro dietro.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora che siamo all'inizio della stagione, se andiamo avanti con questa media, non andremo lontano.
> Quest'anno prendiamo veramente troppi gol e la sensazione è che siamo decisamente più fragili li dietro. Io non penso che sia per colpa della partenza di Kessie, perché tutto sommato lo scorso anno ha giocato col buco del ciullo, c'è proprio qualcosa che non quadra a livello organizzativo.
> 
> Così non va.
> Il nostro attacco è Leao dipendente e per poter vincere così, la difesa non deve prendere gol.



Ci manca Kessie, assolutamente. Guarda il nostro finale di stagione con Kessie in piena forma... li ha fatto uno straordinario lavoro di copertura, vi invito a guardare i suoi movimenti quando la squadra non aveva la palla. Oggi credo non abbiamo un giocatore così, vabbe vedremo Vranckx


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora che siamo all'inizio della stagione, se andiamo avanti con questa media, non andremo lontano.
> Quest'anno prendiamo veramente troppi gol e la sensazione è che siamo decisamente più fragili li dietro. Io non penso che sia per colpa della partenza di Kessie, perché tutto sommato lo scorso anno ha giocato col buco del ciullo, c'è proprio qualcosa che non quadra a livello organizzativo.
> 
> Così non va.
> Il nostro attacco è Leao dipendente e per poter vincere così, la difesa non deve prendere gol.


La stessa identica cosa è successo l'anno scorso. All'inizio prendevamo tanti gol. Adesso più che prenderne tanti il problema è che prendiamo gol quasi sempre al primo tiro in porta.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me è strutturale, anno scorso hai preso 6 goal in un girone.
> Hai sostituto Kessie con Cdk e questo cambio a livello di solidità lo stai pagando a carissimo prezzo. Anno scorso pressavamo molto più in avanti, ma è chiaro che perdendo Kessie e sostituendolo con una punta l’equilibrio si è perso. Io proverei cdk a destra con un mediano a fare il Kessie sulla trequarti. Giusto una prova: son convinto che torneremmo un muro dietro.



D'accordo, Pobega o Adli come mediano insieme a Bennacer e Tonali.


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> *Secondo me è strutturale, anno scorso hai preso 6 goal in un girone*.
> Hai sostituto Kessie con Cdk e questo cambio a livello di solidità lo stai pagando a carissimo prezzo. Anno scorso pressavamo molto più in avanti, ma è chiaro che perdendo Kessie e sostituendolo con una punta l’equilibrio si è perso. Io proverei cdk a destra con un mediano a fare il Kessie sulla trequarti. Giusto una prova: son convinto che torneremmo un muro dietro.


Si nel ritorno....vai a vedere quanti ne abbiamo presi all'andata....siamo stati la miglior difesa con il napoli non prendendo praticamente gol nelle ultime 11...pensa quelle prima però...


----------



## Djici (7 Settembre 2022)

L'equilibrio e la cosa più importante.
Sempre e comunque.

Se prendi troppi gol ci sta di fare una mossa dove riesci ad avere più filtro.
Però allo stesso tempo ci perdi qualcosa in avanti. E se è vero che l'anno scorso nel girone di ritorno eravamo un muro bisogna anche parlare del fatto che senza Leao non si segnava neanche giocando per 400 minuti di fila...


----------



## folletto (7 Settembre 2022)

Io sono per il centrocampo a 3 ma credo si possa giocare anche a 2 in mezzo ma con un 3/4 che sappia aiutare in fase di non possesso, il problema (grande) è che abbiamo 2 titolari per giocare a 2 e Tonali e Benna hanno bisogno di rifiatare, già ieri sera erano entrambi poco lucidi, soprattutto Sandro, e se va in crisi la mediana la difesa soffre


----------



## hiei87 (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> maldini ha detto chiaro e tondo che con kalulu, botman non serviva.
> quindi o ha sbagliato la valutazione o ha perso tempo per il contratto e se lo è fatto soffiare, scegliamola.
> ma non iniziamo a trovare scuse come al solito.
> 
> la coppia va bene, ma è poco protetta. son sempre 1 vs 1 non è mica facile.


Secondo me palesemente a maggio pensava di avere a disposizione un budget e a giugno se n'è trovato un altro.
Sicuramente la coppia è poco protetta. L'anno scorso di fatto da gennaio abbiamo sempre giocato con tre centrocampisti puri , ora siamo tornati a utilizzare il trequartista. Io continuo a pensare che un centrocampista in più male non farebbe.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora che siamo all'inizio della stagione, se andiamo avanti con questa media, non andremo lontano.
> Quest'anno prendiamo veramente troppi gol e la sensazione è che siamo decisamente più fragili li dietro. Io non penso che sia per colpa della partenza di Kessie, perché tutto sommato lo scorso anno ha giocato col buco del ciullo, c'è proprio qualcosa che non quadra a livello organizzativo.
> 
> Così non va.
> Il nostro attacco è Leao dipendente e per poter vincere così, la difesa non deve prendere gol.


Bah l'anno scorso nelle prime 6 ne abbiamo subiti 4, ma giocando contro Sampdoria Cagliari e Venezia (ultime due retrocesse).

Capisco il punto, abbiamo preso dei goal evitabili, ma penso come al solito si viva il Milan con troppa angoscia.

In queste valutazioni comunque vedo che si fa troppo riferimento alle ultime 11 partite della passata stagione.
Noi ne abbiamo giocate 38 in campionato subendo 31 goal, in Champions 6 subendone 8, non è che le ultime 11 partite siano l'unico campione da prendere come riferimento.


----------



## Simo98 (7 Settembre 2022)

Nelle ultime 11 lo scorso anno abbiamo subito pochissimi gol ma eravamo molto meno arrembanti, segnando 14 gol in 12 (non conto il Sassuolo) partite con 1-0 contro Empoli Cagliari e big match vinti di misura
La coperta è corta, se vuoi essere impermeabile dietro bisogna rinunciare a qualcosa in fase offensiva


----------



## sunburn (7 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per me invece il problema è che in avanti segniamo poco.
> Tolto Leao gli altri combinano poco nonostante la mole di gioco offensivo creata.


Purtroppo sì. Penso sia questo il grosso problema. Ma, del resto, siam gli stessi dell’anno scorso con De Ketelaere “al posto” di Kessiè. Se il belga non incide, impossibile non avere le stesse difficoltà che spesso abbiamo avuto l’anno scorso.
Dobbiamo sperare che De Ketelaere e Origi ci diano quel qualcosa in più che ci è mancato l’anno scorso, ma al momento poco(CDK) o nulla(Origi).


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Settembre 2022)

Non è questione di paragonare le ultime 11 partite a quelle di quest'anno. Per me è semplicemente logica.
Davanti non abbiamo Benzema e senza dover esagerare non abbiamo nemmeno un Politano a destra (non sto mica dicendo Maradona!) che ci aiuta con assist e gol. Quindi è ovvio che se in media si prendono 1 o 2 gol a partita, arriverà il momento in cui ci sarà la sconfitta o il pareggio, semplicemente perché non siamo una squadra di fenomeni che si puo' permettere di ballare dietro, non avendo qualità eccelsa davanti (Leao a parte) 

Ieri è stata la dimostrazione di ciò che sto dicendo. Il Salisburgo mi ha stupido per intensità ed organizzazione di gioco, il pareggio è il risultato giusto, ma se noi fossimo stati più solidi dietro avremmo vinto comunque.
I trofei li vince chi prende meno gol, poche palle.. Essere solidi in fase difensiva ti permette di giocare anche male e di vincere di misura. Se non sei solido per vincere con l'attuale rosa del Milan devi sempre giocare al 110% e al primo calo non vinci, come ieri sera.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora che siamo all'inizio della stagione, se andiamo avanti con questa media, non andremo lontano.
> Quest'anno prendiamo veramente troppi gol e la sensazione è che siamo decisamente più fragili li dietro. Io non penso che sia per colpa della partenza di Kessie, perché tutto sommato lo scorso anno ha giocato col buco del ciullo, c'è proprio qualcosa che non quadra a livello organizzativo.
> 
> Così non va.
> Il nostro attacco è Leao dipendente e per poter vincere così, la difesa non deve prendere gol.


Pioli ha tante armi per rafforzare la mediana.
Potrebbe anche pensare a pobega/adli come terzo centrocampista ,qualche metro davanti benna-tonali, con leao e cdk che giocano tra le linee e origi/giroud davanti.

Toglieremmo dal campo saele e messias ma dest pare in grado di fare tutta la fascia.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pioli ha tante armi per rafforzare la mediana.
> Potrebbe anche pensare a pobega/adli come terzo centrocampista ,qualche metro davanti benna-tonali, con leao e cdk che giocano tra le linee e origi/giroud davanti.
> 
> Toglieremmo dal campo saele e messias ma dest pare in grado di fare tutta la fascia.


Credo che Pioli dovrà rivedere, almeno in Champions, alcune convinzioni sul modulo. Virare in certi casi sul 4-3-3 con De Ketelaere spostato sulla destra potrebbe non essere idea malvagia soprattutto contro squadre che ti vengono a prendere alti. E, come testimoniano le parole del tecnico di ieri, incrementare il turnover perché mi pare chiaro che dopo una partita dispendiosa come quella con l'Inter di sabato è difficile sostenere ritmi come quelli di ieri. Comunque buon punto su un campo difficile.


----------



## unbreakable (7 Settembre 2022)

Posso essere d'accordo in campionato, non di certo con i campioni di austria che segnano a tutti..noi non siamo il villareal che fa catenaccio, noi ce la giochiamo..
Però dobbiamo incidere di più in attacco..il loro punto debole era la fase difensiva e per poco non la portavamo a casa..
Abbiamo uno schema offensivo che deve portare a segnare un gol più degli altri..

Per me il problema è che negli 11 ci sono giocatori che sono troppo altalenanti..e nei 22 il livello è quello che è..purtroppo a livello europeo siamo indietro perché i ritmi con cui andiamo bene in Italia non vanno bene in europa o quanto meno riescono a contrastarci..poi è anche vero che si fa poco filtro..

Comunque in parole povere il livello in Italia è basso..appena si mette il viso in europa rischiamo con squadre medie con squadre di livello per me perdiamo..a meno che non ci concentriamo unicamente sulla champions..purtroppo non abbiamo 22 giocatori dello stesso livello e durante la settimana caliamo di intensità e grinta


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il cc a 2 non regge, si sa.


Soprattutto quando ci sono squadre che giocano a mille allora è verticali. Mandare al macero così Tonali e Bennacer poverini non sarebbe neanche giusto.

Se guardi la partita di ieri si notava chiaramente la mancanza di centrocampo.

Quando le squadre in pochi passaggi arrivano nella tua area e non una ma 20 volte a partita significa che non ce schermo per i difensori, i gol presi sin una conseguenza.


----------



## R41D3N (7 Settembre 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> D'accordo, Pobega o Adli come mediano insieme a Bennacer e Tonali.


No dai, Pobega ed Adli non saranno mai mediani. Mancano proprio i fondamenti. Piuttosto buttare dentro Vrankx che dovrebbe avere le caratteristiche giuste e sperare di recuperare l'equilibrio perduto perché secondo me finché non troviamo la quadra avremo alti e bassi. Errore gravissimo non includerlo nella lista CL, probabilmente ne pagheremo lo scotto. Avrei escluso Diaz o Ballo tranquillamente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pioli ha tante armi per rafforzare la mediana.
> Potrebbe anche pensare a pobega/adli come terzo centrocampista ,qualche metro davanti benna-tonali, con leao e cdk che giocano tra le linee e origi/giroud davanti.
> 
> Toglieremmo dal campo saele e messias ma dest pare in grado di fare tutta la fascia.


Adli purtroppo in champions non lo abbiamo, per me poteva essere un'arma interessante, con conseguente cambio di modulo. Potremmo addirittura pensare a un 4-3-1-2 vero e proprio, con Leao più vicino all'attaccante magari. Vorrei vedere uno sviluppo più centrale, noi siamo troppo ancorati su quella fascia sinistra, così si stenta a creare occasioni a mio avviso.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora che siamo all'inizio della stagione, se andiamo avanti con questa media, non andremo lontano.
> Quest'anno prendiamo veramente troppi gol e la sensazione è che siamo decisamente più fragili li dietro. Io non penso che sia per colpa della partenza di Kessie, perché tutto sommato lo scorso anno ha giocato col buco del ciullo, c'è proprio qualcosa che non quadra a livello organizzativo.
> 
> Così non va.
> Il nostro attacco è Leao dipendente e per poter vincere così, la difesa non deve prendere gol.


In più aggiungici che gioca Calabria che è palesemente inadeguato alle categorie superiori alla Promozione regionale e il quadro è ben delineato.


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Settembre 2022)

Il calcio è cambiato (per fortuna).
Pensiamo a farne uno in più degli altri va là


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Settembre 2022)

per me, come dicevano i CCCP, è uina questione di qualità.
Manca qualità nel fraseggio e in attacco, dove siamo Leao dipendenti.


----------



## LukeLike (7 Settembre 2022)

Per me è un non problema. Anche se devo ammettere che in queste prime uscite Tomori mi ha dato meno sicurezze del solito.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Settembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io sono per il centrocampo a 3 ma credo si possa giocare anche a 2 in mezzo ma con un 3/4 che sappia aiutare in fase di non possesso, il problema (grande) è che abbiamo 2 titolari per giocare a 2 e Tonali e Benna hanno bisogno di rifiatare, già ieri sera erano entrambi poco lucidi, soprattutto Sandro, e se va in crisi la mediana la difesa soffre


Il 3/4 è sempre oltre linea palla quando si attacca, pensa quanto deve correre al indietro questo poverino e poi ricorrere in avanti.

Ieri ce lo dicevono le corse che facevano I 2 centrocampisti che non c'erano le distanze, 40\50 m di campo in corse spossanti e poco produttive. Fra l'altro rischi di stancarli prima del tempo.

Si deve mettere un centrocampista in più così gli spazi e i metri da coprire sono minori, oltre ad avere uno scarico in più vicino.

A questo possiamo aggiungere che di volta in volta uno dei 3 può inserirsi senza squilibrare troppo la squadra.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Settembre 2022)

Problema decisamente ingigantito (as usual, calendario proibitivo in campionato come dimostrato dalla classifica e sfida tostissima in CL), il problema vero è che tolto l'Udinese, nelle altre partite si è tornati al "o Leao o non si segna" a parte gli sprazzi di CDK qua e là, gli AD che abbiamo non spostano, nel best case scenario sono ottimi gregari, Rebic è sparito come sempre, Giroud per età può essere solo il terminale (quindi nullo se non gli arriva la palla), Origi è indietro, Diaz è nullo come sempre e Adli finora non sta giocando.

La cosa grave è che 3 di queste problematiche sono robe trascinate e reiterate nel tempo: assenza di AD titolare forte, Diaz non all'altezza e Rebic malato immaginario. A Giroud non dico niente perché ancora una volta lo stanno usando più del consentito (ma si spera che ora Origi ingrani), le due cose che imputo a società e allenatore sono Rebic e Diaz/Adli (panchinare CDK per lui era un crimine contro l'umanità e l'han capita).


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pioli ha tante armi per rafforzare la mediana.
> Potrebbe anche pensare a pobega/adli come terzo centrocampista ,qualche metro davanti benna-tonali, con leao e cdk che giocano tra le linee e origi/giroud davanti.
> 
> Toglieremmo dal campo saele e messias ma dest pare in grado di fare tutta la fascia.


era talmente semplice e più economico che noi siamo andati a fare il mercato al contrario, cercandoci rischi inutili che non fanno altro che peggiorare la situazione. 
e lo dico da luglio ma mi si da del criticone a prescindere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto quando ci sono squadre che giocano a mille allora è verticali. Mandare al macero così Tonali e Bennacer poverini non sarebbe neanche giusto.
> 
> Se guardi la partita di ieri si notava chiaramente la mancanza di centrocampo.
> 
> Quando le squadre in pochi passaggi arrivano nella tua area e non una ma 20 volte a partita significa che non ce schermo per i difensori, i gol presi sin una conseguenza.


è palese, poi mi segano kalulu perchè ha preso un tunnel fortuito, ma ogni volta che perdevamo palla erano al limite dell'area dai... sembravamo zemanlandia con la differenza che quando attacchiamo non arriviamo mai al tiro.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è palese, poi mi segano kalulu perchè ha preso un tunnel fortuito, ma ogni volta che perdevamo palla erano al limite dell'area dai... sembravamo zemanlandia con la differenza che quando attacchiamo non arriviamo mai al tiro.


Fa strano che queste cose non lo capisca un allenatore. Comunque così difficilmente la cosa può funzionare.

Sempre di petto i difensori sempre di petto.
E naturale che un difensore se viene puntato in velocità debba andare in difficoltà. Ma il tutto parte da più avanti....


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si nel ritorno....vai a vedere quanti ne abbiamo presi all'andata....siamo stati la miglior difesa con il napoli non prendendo praticamente gol nelle ultime 11...pensa quelle prima però...



Infatti, all’andata come quest anno giocava DiaZ sulla trequarti e si prendeva goal.
Quando lo ha sostituito Kessie abbiamo chiuso il muro dietro. Quest anno non puoi sostituire cdk, ma devi spostare cdk a destra e fare la stessa mossa per gli stessi risultati. Non mi sembra così complicato ma pioli non capisco il motivo è molto resistente a fare la mossa che ci ha fatto vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> *Fa strano che queste cose non lo capisca un allenatore*. Comunque così difficilmente la cosa può funzionare.
> 
> Sempre di petto i difensori sempre di petto.
> E naturale che un difensore se viene puntato in velocità debba andare in difficoltà. Ma il tutto parte da più avanti....


ma figuriamoci se non lo vede dai.


----------



## Djici (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è palese, poi mi segano kalulu perchè ha preso un tunnel fortuito, ma ogni volta che perdevamo palla erano al limite dell'area dai... sembravamo zemanlandia con la differenza che quando attacchiamo non arriviamo mai al tiro.


Non solo eravamo in inferiorità in mezzo al campo con i nostri soli 2 centrocampisti... Ma con un Tonali spostato così tanto sulla sinistra... Alla fine in mezzo non c'è veramente più nessuno.
Tonali e Bennacer per quali oscure ragioni vanno così tanto sulle corsie esterne?
Probabilmente che tonali non giocherebbe così tanto a sinistra neanche se fosse la mezzala sinistra in un centrocampo a 3...

E non ne do colpo a Sandro.
Perché?
Perché ha giocato tantissimo a sinistra anche nel derby... Segno che era probabilmente una cosa cercata dal mister.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Fa strano che queste cose non lo capisca un allenatore. Comunque così difficilmente la cosa può funzionare.
> 
> Sempre di petto i difensori sempre di petto.
> E naturale che un difensore se viene puntato in velocità debba andare in difficoltà. Ma il tutto parte da più avanti....


si sono montati la testa, vogliono fare gioco champagne


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non solo eravamo in inferiorità in mezzo al campo con i nostri soli 2 centrocampisti... Ma con un Tonali spostato così tanto sulla sinistra... Alla fine in mezzo non c'è veramente più nessuno.
> Tonali e Bennacer per quali oscure ragioni vanno così tanto sulle corsie esterne?
> Probabilmente che tonali non giocherebbe così tanto a sinistra neanche se fosse la mezzala sinistra in un centrocampo a 3...
> 
> ...


Secondo me lo spostare sandro è stata una genialata in fase di impostazione, non è quello il problema. Giocare asimmetrico è la nostra forza e non va perso.

Va semplicemente RI-fatta la mossa di anno scorso dello scudetto con un centrocampista in più sulla trequarti che aiuti in mezzo. 
Cdk si mette centro destra.


----------



## neoxes (7 Settembre 2022)

I gol li prendi perché giochi con un terzino adattato a centrale, forte, ma terzino rimane, e perché hai poco filtro a centrocampo


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Settembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma figuriamoci se non lo vede dai.


Allora non si capisce se è più grave non vederlo, o vederlo e non fare niente per correggerlo...secondo te cosa è più grave?


----------



## Djici (7 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo spostare sandro è stata una genialata in fase di impostazione, non è quello il problema. Giocare asimmetrico è la nostra forza e non va perso.
> 
> Va semplicemente RI-fatta la mossa di anno scorso dello scudetto con un centrocampista in più sulla trequarti che aiuti in mezzo.
> Cdk si mette centro destra.


Guarda per te è una mossa geniale... Ma se perdiamo palla mentre tonali si trova sulla linea laterale poi mi spieghi chi abbiamo in mezzo?
Come fa Bennacer a coprire 40 metri di larghezza da solo?
Per me ne 4231 i due centrocampisti centrali devono assolutamente rimanere il più a centro possibile.
Andare qualche volta sulla fascia non e un problema.
Il problema e quando uno staziona quasi sempre sulla fascia...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Allora non si capisce se è più grave non vederlo, o vederlo e non fare niente per correggerlo...secondo te cosa è più grave?


al momento ho la sensazione che se ne freghi altamente. Che me ne accorga io e lui no, dubito.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si sono montati la testa, vogliono fare gioco champagne


Infatti quest'anno il nostro possesso palla e cresciuto. Faremo calcio Tavernello.


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Infatti, all’andata come quest anno giocava DiaZ sulla trequarti e si prendeva goal.
> Quando lo ha sostituito Kessie abbiamo chiuso il muro dietro. Quest anno non puoi sostituire cdk, ma devi spostare cdk a destra e fare la stessa mossa per gli stessi risultati. Non mi sembra così complicato ma pioli non capisco il motivo è molto resistente a fare la mossa che ci ha fatto vincere lo scudetto.


Pioli ha già spiegato perché....perché suo compito è mettere il giocatore nel ruolo più congeniale possibile x farlo rendere al meglio. E cdk a destra non ha praticamente mai giocato


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è palese, poi mi segano kalulu perchè ha preso un tunnel fortuito, ma ogni volta che perdevamo palla erano al limite dell'area dai... sembravamo zemanlandia con la differenza che quando attacchiamo non arriviamo mai al tiro.


Oddio senza esagerare. Ieri loro giocavano col rombo a metà campo per cui è inevitabile fossero in superiorità numerica rispetto ai nostri tre centrali.

Casomai avremmo dovuto giocare meglio sui terzini sia in fase difensiva che offensiva, perchè se sono un uomo in piu in mezzo sono uno in meno sulle fasce...

Il discorso del modulo 433 vs 4231 mi sa che ce lo porteremo fino a fine stagione. Sarà una discussione ricorrente che non porterà mai a nulla perchè ogni cosa si dica è sia giusta che sbagliata essendoci pro e contro.

Abbiamo preso CDK per giocare in un certo modo e ora coerentemente lo facciamo. Lui è un trequartista classico e impone di giocare con un modulo preciso, un po' come Fernandes a Manchester. Poi vedremo se pagherà o meno.

Io capisco chi vorrebbe un gioco piu conservativo, sbilanciarsi meno, fare un pressing meno offensivo, non giocare costantemente uno contro uno a tutto campo. Ma ne rimane deluso OGNI BENEDETTA PARTITA perchè noi giochiamo esattamente in questo modo!!!
Per questo dico che sarà una discussione eterna non porterà a nulla alla fine.

Sarebbe come se uno contestasse a Conte di giocare con la difesa a tre. Va benissimo, ma lui gioca cosi e cosi è. Pioli vuole un gioco aggressivo, con una linea di difesa altissima, duelli uno contro uno in tutte le zone del campo, recupero della palla il prima possibile e gioco veloce e verticale. E' cosi che gioca lui. Magari ne prendiamo un altro di allenatore e gioca in un altro modo (come Gattuso, che giocava col 433 eccome ) e non va bene per altri motivi.

L'ideale sarebbe avere una squadra che pressa alta ma senza sbilanciarsi, forte fisicamente per fare goal su angolo ma anche tecnica per fare gioco pulito, una difesa che difenda alta ma senza rischiare, un attacco che segni tanto e una difesa che subisca pochi goal. In generale giocatori che sbagliano poco o mai. Aggiungo anche una top model come fidanzata, un pisello di 30 cm, una Ferrari parcheggiata in giardino e un conto in banca infinito. Si scherza eh ma per dire che in questi termini è una discussione che non porta a nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non solo eravamo in inferiorità in mezzo al campo con i nostri soli 2 centrocampisti... Ma con un Tonali spostato così tanto sulla sinistra... Alla fine in mezzo non c'è veramente più nessuno.
> Tonali e Bennacer per quali oscure ragioni vanno così tanto sulle corsie esterne?
> Probabilmente che tonali non giocherebbe così tanto a sinistra neanche se fosse la mezzala sinistra in un centrocampo a 3...
> 
> ...


ricordo che a inizio stagione c'era un meme (girato qua sul forum) sulla juve che in impostazione in mezzo al campo non aveva NESSUNO e tutti a prendere per il culo allegri.
ora lo sta facendo pioli ed è un genio della tattica....................
no comment

capello glielo ha chiesto ieri a pioli, cioè più che chiesto ha lanciato una piccola critica.
pioli ha risposto ma sinceramente non c'ho capito na fava e secondo me neanche capello.....


----------



## Djici (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ricordo che a inizio stagione c'era un meme (girato qua sul forum) sulla juve che in impostazione in mezzo al campo non aveva NESSUNO e tutti a prendere per il culo allegri.
> ora lo sta facendo pioli ed è un genio della tattica....................
> no comment
> 
> ...


Avrei voluto sentire quella domanda di Fabio. Se qualcuno la trova e posta il video mi fa un gran favore


----------



## Simo98 (7 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il discorso del modulo 433 vs 4231 mi sa che ce lo porteremo fino a fine stagione. Sarà una discussione ricorrente che non porterà mai a nulla perchè ogni cosa si dica è sia giusta che sbagliata essendoci pro e contro.
> 
> Abbiamo preso CDK per giocare in un certo modo e ora coerentemente lo facciamo. Lui è un trequartista classico e impone di giocare con un modulo preciso, un po' come Fernandes a Manchester. Poi vedremo se pagherà o meno.
> 
> ...



Concordo al 100%, e da tifoso mi va bene così. Facciamo un gioco divertente e che ci fa dominare in Italia contro le altre big, a parte la partita rubata contro il Napoli da quando non perdiamo un big match?
Il problema è che abbiamo alcuni interpreti inadeguati, abbiamo troppe poche armi offensive e siamo innocui sui calci da fermo, cosa che ci impedisce di essere lo stesso in campo internazionale 

Il discorso sui gol subiti è da tipica mentalità italiana che non ci permetterà mai di migliorare in Europa, dobbiamo pensare a fare un gol in più e non a subirne uno in meno


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio senza esagerare. Ieri loro giocavano col rombo a metà campo per cui è inevitabile fossero in superiorità numerica rispetto ai nostri tre centrali.
> 
> Casomai avremmo dovuto giocare meglio sui terzini sia in fase difensiva che offensiva, perchè se sono un uomo in piu in mezzo sono uno in meno sulle fasce...
> 
> ...


tutte le squadre che pressano (o quando noi caliamo) ci creano i medesimi problemi. problemi che non si sono mai visti nel finale di stagione dello scorso anno.
se porti tomori e kalulu a difendere bassi sai meglio di me che faranno cappellate.

dici bene "Abbiamo preso CDK per giocare in un certo modo e ora coerentemente lo facciamo".
metti che non paga (finora non sta pagando) ancora per molto, entro quanto possiamo dire che il mercato è stato cannato e ritornare sui nostri passi?
dobbiamo perdere 1 anno o bastano 2 mesi?
oh, poi magari paga, vedremo.

fare pressing meno offensivo non c'entra niente però. facevamo le stesse cose lo scorso anno ma con kessie funzionavano, con diaz no.
se pioli vuole XXX e mette diaz è un disastro, con cdk e benino, con kessie o magari renato sanches è meglio.
non è che si pretende l'orto e le verze.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Avrei voluto sentire quella domanda di Fabio. Se qualcuno la trova e posta il video mi fa un gran favore


nel dopopartita sul 201

gli ha chiesto perchè tonali è sempre largo a sx e ha risposto che non fa l’ala sinistra, dovevamo alternare il movimento fuori del mediano perché loro facevano uscire la loro mezzala sul nostro terzino. L’abbiamo fatto più spesso a sinistra, si è aperto spesso sì, ma abbiamo anche trovato buone soluzioni trovando superiorità numerica anche.


----------



## Shmuk (7 Settembre 2022)

Secondo me certi traballamenti non solo nostri, ma a livello di top europeo, si devono anche a un'accorciata preparazione della stagione.


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Pioli ha già spiegato perché....perché suo compito è mettere il giocatore nel ruolo più congeniale possibile x farlo rendere al meglio. E cdk a destra non ha praticamente mai giocato


Ho capito, ma non è Maradona.
Se il Milan con lui CENTROdestra prende 0 goal e fa 10 vittorie a fila anche il ragazzo si può adeguare per il bene superiore.
Anche Bennacer gioca meglio mezzala a 3, ma continuiamo a giocare a 2 mi sembra. O tanti altri esempi.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutte le squadre che pressano (o quando noi caliamo) ci creano i medesimi problemi. problemi che non si sono mai visti nel finale di stagione dello scorso anno.
> se porti tomori e kalulu a difendere bassi sai meglio di me che faranno cappellate.
> 
> dici bene "Abbiamo preso CDK per giocare in un certo modo e ora coerentemente lo facciamo".
> ...


Pero si ha una memoria un po' corta, perchè la passata stagione quando tra cagliari empoli udinese torino e bologna abbiamo subito 1 goal ma segnati solo tre si diceva che si segna troppo poco e cosi non si puo andare avanti...

Comunque vedremo. Prima di mettere in croce CDK i dirigenti e Pioli aspettiamo ancora qualche tempo, almeno quello necessario per costruire le croci per tutti e allestire il Golgota 

Cosi, come prima cosa, dire di aspettare perlomeno di perdere la prima partita...


----------



## __king george__ (7 Settembre 2022)

piu che altro non si capisce perchè si debba sempre partire da 0-1 di default

se non sbagliava il rigore accadeva anche con il sassuolo


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ho capito, ma non è Maradona.
> Se il Milan con lui CENTROdestra prende 0 goal e fa 10 vittorie a fila anche il ragazzo si può adeguare per il bene superiore.
> Anche Bennacer gioca meglio mezzala a 3, ma continuiamo a giocare a 2 mi sembra. O tanti altri esempi.


Si ma questo è il tuo parere. Bisogna anche prendere atto che chi lo vede tutti giorni e lo allena non la pensa così e ha spiegato perché.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Tomori lo sto vedendo in un brutto momento, sembra nervoso



Sarà forse per il mondiale. Il posto non ce l'ha mica in nazionale e presumo che voglia giocarsi la convocazione facendo una buona champion, questo magari lo destabilizza un po'


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ho capito, ma non è Maradona.
> Se il Milan con lui CENTROdestra prende 0 goal e fa 10 vittorie a fila anche il ragazzo si può adeguare per il bene superiore.
> Anche Bennacer gioca meglio mezzala a 3, ma continuiamo a giocare a 2 mi sembra. O tanti altri esempi.


Infatti destra non va bene, centro destra va già molto meglio ma in assoluto spaziare da destra a sinistra dietro la punta sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma questo è il tuo parere. Bisogna anche prendere atto che chi lo vede tutti giorni e lo allena non la pensa così e ha spiegato perché.


Perfetto, allora a destra serve giochi DEST.
Perché così con 4 offensivi il centrocampo è inesistente totalmente e rischiamo di brutto ogni partita di prendere 2-3 goal (anche ieri). Quando nel finale di anno scorso non riuscivano manco a tirarci in porta. Differenza tra vincere e non vincere.


----------



## Djici (7 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pero si ha una memoria un po' corta, perchè la passata stagione quando tra cagliari empoli udinese torino e bologna abbiamo subito 1 goal ma segnati solo tre si diceva che si segna troppo poco e cosi non si puo andare avanti...
> 
> Comunque vedremo. Prima di mettere in croce CDK i dirigenti e Pioli aspettiamo ancora qualche tempo, almeno quello necessario per costruire le croci per tutti e allestire il Golgota
> 
> Cosi, come prima cosa, dire di aspettare perlomeno di perdere la prima partita...


Guarda ti spiego perché io volevo un esterno destro di ben altro livello :
Perché così potevi tenerti la solidità difensiva acquisita ma migliorare davanti.
Non mettendo più uomini ma mettendone dei migliori.
Se hai qualità eccelsa davanti puoi anche attacare con solo 3 uomini ...
Se invece hai giocatori mediocri ti devi sbilanciare di più per cercare di essere pericoloso visto che individualmente non spostano nulla...

Noi abbiamo fatto più cose. Abbiamo messo un giocatore più offensivo. Ci stiamo quindi sbilanciando rispetto al finale di stagione.
La cosa potrebbe anche andare bene se riuscissimo a segnare di più..invece non facciamo meglio davanti .. peggiorando dietro.
Insomma la ricerca del equilibrio e difficile. Ma tanto con la rosa che abbiamo non so quanto sia fattibile quel 433 che invocano...

Nel 433 hai diversi giocatori "persi".

Tonali Bennacer titolari, ok.
E il terzo? Pobega? Non certo in questo momento.
Krunic? Forse...
Baka? E fuori.
Vranckx? Z tutto da scoprire ma per me non può partire titolare.
Adli mezzala ? Forse
Saele? Forse.

Davanti invece ci sarebbero tanti giocatori per pochi posti.
Diaz CDK Messias e Saele per 1 solo posto 

Non mi sembra una soluzione fattibile.
Vedremo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È cambiato in 1 anno? Non credo dai.
> 
> Per me il problema è organizzativo e anche mentale. La squadra si sta esaltando troppo e pensa troppo ad attaccare con molta foga e poca organizzazione.
> Siamo forti e abbiamo qualche gran calciatore, ma non siamo il Milan di Ancelotti.


devi vedere anche contro chi giochi ... noi abbiamo giocato con atalanta e udinese (attuali prima e quarta), inter, e poi bologna e sassuolo (con le ultime due infatti 0 gol)


----------



## marktom87 (7 Settembre 2022)

Raga abbiamo bisogno di peso davanti 
Se nn fa nulla leao chi segna 
Io vorrei la famosa punta che la butti in aerea e segna così si vincono tante partite 
Dobbiamo avere più modi per segnare cosa che ora nn abbiamo 
Noi abbiamo solo leao che fa lo strappo o il recupero di palla sulla 3/4 
Quando dobbiamo costruire abbiamo poche opzioni sia centralmente che dalla parte destra 
Sui calci da fermo siamo zero e suo tiri da fuori idem
Prossimo anno attaccante centrale forte e ala destra


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda ti spiego perché io volevo un esterno destro di ben altro livello :
> Perché così potevi tenerti la solidità difensiva acquisita ma migliorare davanti.
> Non mettendo più uomini ma mettendone dei migliori.
> Se hai qualità eccelsa davanti puoi anche attacare con solo 3 uomini ...
> ...


Infatti la rosa è costruita abbastanza evidentemente per il 4231. Con qualche giocatore jolly come Krunic che ti puo permettere di cambiare modulo in situazioni specifiche.

Il discorso sull'equilibrio è il santo graal del calcio. Pensa che lo rinfacciano da anni anche a Guardiola quando viene eliminato in Champions.

Tra l'altro, pensa a come è cambiato il mondo per noi... appena un anno fa di questi tempi molti inveivano perchè non era stato preso il sostituto del turco.

Adesso che sembra ne abbiamo preso uno cento volte piu forte (stando bassi), si dovrebbe cambiare modulo.

Della serie, voglio il trequartista ma quando ce l'ho non lo voglio piu, preferisco un mediano. Prima mancava il sostituto del turco per giocare col 4231, ora manca il sostituto di Kessie per giocare col 433. Insomma i giudizi cambiano velocemente, sono ondivaghi e emotivi come è normale sia.

Alla fine molto dipenderà da CDK stesso. Se si dimostrerà quello che sembra, la discussione sul modulo si chiuderà da se.


----------



## jacky (7 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È cambiato in 1 anno? Non credo dai.
> 
> Per me il problema è organizzativo e anche mentale. La squadra si sta esaltando troppo e pensa troppo ad attaccare con molta foga e poca organizzazione.
> Siamo forti e abbiamo qualche gran calciatore, ma non siamo il Milan di Ancelotti.


Le squadre non sono piatte.
Il Milan l'anno scorso ha fatto circa 25-30 gol in 20 gare in casa, quest'anno siamo già quasi a 10 in 3 gare.
Prendiamo qualcosa in più ma stiamo segnando più del doppio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pero si ha una memoria un po' corta, perchè la passata stagione quando tra cagliari empoli udinese torino e bologna abbiamo subito 1 goal ma segnati solo tre si diceva che si segna troppo poco e cosi non si puo andare avanti...
> 
> Comunque vedremo. Prima di mettere in croce CDK i dirigenti e Pioli aspettiamo ancora qualche tempo, almeno quello necessario per costruire le croci per tutti e allestire il Golgota
> 
> Cosi, come prima cosa, dire di aspettare perlomeno di perdere la prima partita...


infatti se ti ricordi dico da sempre che ci voleva un'ala destra che sapesse segnare, e con leao e origi a mio parere avremmo subito poco e segnato di più.
ad ogni modo preferisco subire meno che segnare di più, statisticamente è molto più produttivo.

non sto mettendo in croce cdk assolutamente, non so dove tu lo abbia letto. parliamo di strategia di mercato.
preferirei evitare di perderla la partita e provare a migliorare prima che accada, se per pioli è meglio così avrà ragione lui.
io dico che al 60° deve passare a 3 in certi casi, oggi come oggi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma questo è il tuo parere. Bisogna anche prendere atto che chi lo vede tutti giorni e lo allena non la pensa così e ha spiegato perché.


bisognaanche prendere anche atto che su un forum è normale criticare costruttivamente (più o meno) soprattutto se si parla di pioli che ha già dimostrato di esser bravo ma che di cappelle ne fa parecchie pure lui.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti se ti ricordi dico da sempre che ci voleva un'ala destra che sapesse segnare, e con leao e origi a mio parere avremmo subito poco e segnato di più.
> ad ogni modo preferisco subire meno che segnare di più, statisticamente è molto più produttivo.
> 
> non sto mettendo in croce cdk assolutamente, non so dove tu lo abbia letto. parliamo di strategia di mercato.
> ...


Il nostro mercato ha ruotato attorno a CDK secondo una filosofia di gioco ben precisa.
Quindi metterla in discussione significa mettere in croce lui.
Se si pensa che sia un grande acquisto allora di conseguenza va il ragionamento sul modulo, che deve per forza avere due mediani piu il trequartista a meno di voler mettere CDK fuori ruolo.

Oppure si pensa che lui alla fine non valga la pena e che invece sarebbe stato meglio prendere un altro (ma chi? parlando di nomi concreti sul mercato che avremmo potuto prendere con la medesima cifra). Ci sta. E' un po' ragionare di idee molto astratte ma va bene.

Se si parla di strategia di mercato, si parla anche di tutta la strategia tecnica che ci sta dietro e di tutte le decisioni prese di conseguenza.

Io vedo che hanno preso una decisione ben precisa, per giocare in un certo modo e la stanno portando avanti con convinzione e coerenza, anche rischiando visto che abbiamo già affrontato signore squadre finora.

A mio modo di vedere se già dopo sei partite cambiassero idea, modulo, atteggiamento tattico, mettessero un mediano per poi piazzare CDK fuori ruolo... mamma mia. Lo vedrei come un disastro ora come ora. Lo giudicherei un circo alla pari di Juve o Roma. Poi se le cose dovessero andare male per davvero allora vale tutto, ma ora sarebbe assurdo rivoluzionare le cose per come la vedo io.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, pensa a come è cambiato il mondo per noi... appena un anno fa di questi tempi molti inveivano perchè non era stato preso il sostituto del turco.
> 
> Adesso che sembra ne abbiamo preso uno cento volte piu forte (stando bassi), si dovrebbe cambiare modulo.


si ma la turca e cdk sono completamente diversi dai. non che uno è più forte ed ok, ma proprio come caratteristiche.
magari averci cdk che tocca 200 palloni e fa 10km a partita e ripiega in area, sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il nostro mercato ha ruotato attorno a CDK secondo una filosofia di gioco ben precisa.
> Quindi metterla in discussione significa mettere in croce lui.
> Se si pensa che sia un grande acquisto allora di conseguenza va il ragionamento sul modulo, che deve per forza avere due mediani piu il trequartista a meno di voler mettere CDK fuori ruolo.
> 
> ...


allora però sembra che non mi leggi...
ti ho detto che quando scende al 60° vorrei che mettesse un cc in più, non che giocassero così tutti i 90 minuti.
ormai il mercato è stato fatto c'è poco da fare, ma quando i cc scoppiano devi dargli una mano.

io non metto in discussione lui ma l'idea di gioco. 
scelta l'idea han scelto lui e ok, ma prima avran scelto l'idea spero.
non credo che per un signor nessuno modifichino i piani tattici dopo aver vinto un campionato dai.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma la turca e cdk sono completamente diversi dai. non che uno è più forte ed ok, ma proprio come caratteristiche.
> magari averci cdk che tocca 200 palloni e fa 10km a partita e ripiega in area, sarebbe perfetto.


Certo che sono completamente diversi. A mio modo di vedere, lo potrebbe dire il mondo intero che sono radicalmente diversi, tipo il giorno e la notte, tra qualche tempo.

CDK ha bisogno di tempo. Dopo diremo se sia meglio giocare con uno come lui oppure uno con le caratteristiche del turco che ripiega in area.

Pero non capisco... ti piace CDK o no? Perchè se ti piace va aspettato e difeso, c'è poco da fare, a cominciare dall'idea tecnica che sta dietro l'averlo preso, pure se i primi tempi comporta qualche goal preso a bischero come quello nel derby.

Poi uno puo dire... a me CDK non piace e non convince. Avrei preferito giocare col 433 e avessimo preso un mediano al posto di Kessie (chi pero?). Ci sta eh... Altrimenti, al contrario questo discorso non tiene.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> allora però sembra che non mi leggi...
> ti ho detto che quando scende al 60° vorrei che mettesse un cc in più, non che giocassero così tutti i 90 minuti.
> ormai il mercato è stato fatto c'è poco da fare, ma quando i cc scoppiano devi dargli una mano.
> 
> ...


Ah beh se è codesto il problema appena torna Krunic vedrai che sarai accontentato quasi ogni partita fidati...

Pero poi non ti lamentare eh 

Ovvio che prima hanno scelto l'idea.


----------



## jumpy65 (7 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sì. Penso sia questo il grosso problema. Ma, del resto, siam gli stessi dell’anno scorso con De Ketelaere “al posto” di Kessiè. Se il belga non incide, impossibile non avere le stesse difficoltà che spesso abbiamo avuto l’anno scorso.
> Dobbiamo sperare che De Ketelaere e Origi ci diano quel qualcosa in più che ci è mancato l’anno scorso, ma al momento poco(CDK) o nulla(Origi).


infatti questo mito che con kessie trequartista eravamo perfetti è da sfatare. Abbiamo giocato pochissimo con kessie tonali e bennacer contemporaneamente in campo e quasi sempre maluccio. Quest'anno si vuole cambiare. Il problema è che non siamo rodati...troppe critiche ragazzi


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma la turca e cdk sono completamente diversi dai. non che uno è più forte ed ok, ma proprio come caratteristiche.
> magari averci cdk che tocca 200 palloni e fa 10km a partita e ripiega in area, sarebbe perfetto.


Ti ammorbidisci con Gerry eh? LOL.

Piuttosto la domanda è molto più semplice, lì in quella posizione con 2 soli cc Dkt deve fare anche il lavoro di Kessie e di Krunic giusto? Perché sono loro che davano l'equilibrio che facciamo gli facciamo fare il lavoro di Kessie? Ecco questa sarebbe la domanda più pertinente.


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bisognaanche prendere anche atto che su un forum è normale criticare costruttivamente (più o meno) soprattutto se si parla di pioli che ha già dimostrato di esser bravo ma che di cappelle ne fa parecchie pure lui.


Si ma che lui vuole cdk a destra lo ha già detto 100 volte ed è un parere legittimo. Ma se pioli ha già detto che li non lo farà giocare, non vedo l'utilità di continuare a scriverlo


----------



## Djici (7 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti la rosa è costruita abbastanza evidentemente per il 4231. Con qualche giocatore jolly come Krunic che ti puo permettere di cambiare modulo in situazioni specifiche.
> 
> Il discorso sull'equilibrio è il santo graal del calcio. Pensa che lo rinfacciano da anni anche a Guardiola quando viene eliminato in Champions.
> 
> ...


Concordo. Se CDK riesce ad esplodere in fretta rischiamo di avere molti meno problemi per segnare... Quindi il problema sparisce.

Io intanto non chiedo nessun cambio di modulo.

Il 4231 e un bel modulo.
Quello che preferisco.
Potrei accettare di cambiare solo per un modulo che ci permetta di esaltare ancora di più certi giocatori.
Penso a Theo o Dest per esempio.
Un qualcosa simile al 343...
Però chiaramente e una cosa di Fifa su PlayStation


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo. Se CDK riesce ad esplodere in fretta rischiamo di avere molti meno problemi per segnare... Quindi il problema sparisce.
> 
> Io intanto non chiedo nessun cambio di modulo.
> 
> ...


Il 343 non lo vedo una cosa remota in certe fasi di partita. Come modulo di base chiaramente no. Quello resta il 4231, la rosa e costruita per quello.


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ti ammorbidisci con Gerry eh? LOL.
> 
> Piuttosto la domanda è molto più semplice, lì in quella posizione con 2 soli cc Dkt deve fare anche il lavoro di Kessie e di Krunic giusto? Perché sono loro che davano l'equilibrio che facciamo *gli facciamo fare il lavoro di Kessie? *Ecco questa sarebbe la domanda più pertinente.


Veramente era kessie che faceva il lavoro del trequartista. E comunque li ci ha giocato poco. Quello che ha giocato li è stato Krunic e il lavoro che faceva krunic da trequartista in fase difensiva può tranquillamente farlo anche cdk


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ah beh se è codesto il problema appena torna Krunic vedrai che sarai accontentato quasi ogni partita fidati...
> 
> Pero poi non ti lamentare eh
> 
> Ovvio che prima hanno scelto l'idea.



lo spero, molto meglio di diaz. il sarto deve usare la stoffa che ha...



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo che sono completamente diversi. A mio modo di vedere, lo potrebbe dire il mondo intero che sono radicalmente diversi, tipo il giorno e la notte, tra qualche tempo.
> 
> CDK ha bisogno di tempo. *Dopo diremo se sia meglio giocare con uno come lui oppure uno con le caratteristiche del turco che ripiega in area*.
> 
> ...


su questo hai ragione, però parto dal presupposto delle ultime partite dello scorso campionato e cdk difficilmente può migliorare quel milan a meno che non diventi veramente una bomba.

a me non piace la scelta tattica del milan. la trovo stupida, dispendiosa e rischiosa. e anche anacronistica.
dal momento che scegli il 3/4ista puro (che non usa più nessuno), quello da assist e numeri, allora cosa vuoi che ti dica mi piace che vadano su un giovane. lui mi piace come figura e persona, come giocatore dalle prime uscite non mi dispiace ma neanche mi manda fuori di testa. nelle prime 2 mi è piaciuto, ieri no.
non ti so dire se diventerà un fenomeno o un mediocre, non sono in grado.
ti so dire queste cose:
-adesso come adesso vale 10M il resto è solo prospettiva
-adesso come adesso non da valore aggiunto ad un krunic
-spero che giocando nel giro di questi 2 mesi inizi a dare valore aggiunto ad un krunic
-voglio che giochi titolare in tutte le partite perchè ormai bisogna puntarci
-lo sosterrò di certo, che non vuol dire che dirò che gioca bene anche se fa schifo


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ti ammorbidisci con Gerry eh? LOL.
> 
> Piuttosto la domanda è molto più semplice, lì in quella posizione con 2 soli cc Dkt deve fare anche il lavoro di Kessie e di Krunic giusto? Perché sono loro che davano l'equilibrio che facciamo gli facciamo fare il lavoro di Kessie? Ecco questa sarebbe la domanda più pertinente.


gerry? chi è??
no per me non lo deve fare. vogliono 4 punte perchè è più cool. si sono montati la testa con ste soluzioni tattiche stravaganti e vogliono il calcio bailado.
e poi uno come cdk se esplode lo rivendi a cifre indecenti, un cc no anche se ti porta più punti. 
io la vedo così, dietro non c'è un ragionamento solo di campo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente era kessie che faceva il lavoro del trequartista. E comunque li ci ha giocato poco. Quello che ha giocato li è stato Krunic e* il lavoro che faceva krunic da trequartista in fase difensiva può tranquillamente farlo anche cdk*


eh magari.
adesso no di certo, gira per il campo che sembra un principe azzurro rubato da una fiaba...
magari dalla prossima... forse.


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh magari.
> adesso no di certo, gira per il campo che sembra un principe azzurro rubato da una fiaba...
> magari dalla prossima... forse.


Dalla prossima non so, ma prima o poi lo farà...si vede che deve ancora inserirsi e pensa più alle consegne tattiche che a giocare....deve ancora conoscere tutti i movimenti dei compagni e viceversa


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per me invece il problema è che in avanti segniamo poco.
> Tolto Leao gli altri combinano poco nonostante la mole di gioco offensivo creata.



Bravo, un calendario così difficile all'inizio io neanche me lo ricordo, a memoria.
5 giornate con 4 partite tremende, poi facile-difficile-facile-difficile.
Impossibile subire meno gol di quelli presi finora, così come ne prenderemo altri fino a dopo la partita con la Juve.


----------



## marktom87 (7 Settembre 2022)

Raga abbino poche opzioni in avanti 
Serviva un attaccante serio che prende la palla e segna e u. Esterno destro serio 
Abbiamo solo leao oppure il recupero palla alto 
Sulla azione manovrata poco o niente


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Settembre 2022)

Ci risiamo. Ditemi voi come fa Tomori a farsi anticipare in quel modo da quella sega di Simeone. 

Assurdo dai. 

Proverei la coppia Kjaer, Kalulu.


----------



## bmb (18 Settembre 2022)

Se continuiamo a concedere due tiri a partita e subire due gol diventa un problema.


----------



## Love (18 Settembre 2022)

non si tolgono i giocatori solo perchè ammoniti (calabria),tomori si deve svegliare...e giochiamo troppe volte con uno due giocatori in meno...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Settembre 2022)

Lo scorso anno in 38 giornate abbiamo subito 32 gol. Quest'anno se andiamo avanti così, a fine campionato avremmo preso 43 gol. Ho fatto i calcoli giusto adesso. 

Il problema è questo. Se continuiamo così, non riusciremo a ripeterci! Senza un inversione di rotta. Ora voglio vincere qualche match senza prendere gol. Non mi frega se vinciamo 1 a 0, non dobbiamo prendere gol e basta.


----------



## Alkampfer (18 Settembre 2022)

sarà anche che con kessie avevamo trovato un equilibrio che ora dobbiamo riacciuffare?


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2022)

Tomori marca larghissimo ormai


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2022)

E' vero che prendiamo troppi gol, ma in 7 partite abbiamo giocato contro le 2 squadre che sono attualmente prime, contro la seconda in classifica, contro l'Inter e l'altro gol lo abbiamo preso quando eravamo in inferiorità numerica.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo. Ditemi voi come fa Tomori a farsi anticipare in quel modo da quella sega di Simeone.
> 
> Assurdo dai.
> 
> Proverei la coppia Kjaer, Kalulu.


Secondo me più che I singoli qualcosa non va lato tattico. Si vede che manca l’equilibrio, non siamo più il muro che avevamo anno scorso quando mise Kessie trequartista


----------



## Viulento (18 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> sarà anche che con kessie avevamo trovato un equilibrio che ora dobbiamo riacciuffare?


ci pensera' il suo sostituto.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno in 38 giornate abbiamo subito 32 gol. Quest'anno se andiamo avanti così, a fine campionato avremmo preso 43 gol. Ho fatto i calcoli giusto adesso.
> 
> Il problema è questo. Se continuiamo così, non riusciremo a ripeterci! Senza un inversione di rotta. Ora voglio vincere qualche match senza prendere gol. Non mi frega se vinciamo 1 a 0, non dobbiamo prendere gol e basta.


Difficile con 2 soli centrocampisti


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> sarà anche che con kessie avevamo trovato un equilibrio che ora dobbiamo riacciuffare?


Con un mediano sulla trequarti siamo più compatti e più forti. Non mi interessa se cdk non vuole giocare decentrato, ci gioca 
E basta perché in mezzo serve mettere 3 centrocampisti.
Così come giochiamo ora prendiamo 1-2
Goal da TUTTI. TUTTI, episodi o meno. Troppo.
Eravamo abituati da 10 gare finali di anno scorso dove Non ci tiravano manco in porta! Non dico non subire goal, proprio non tiravano! Bisogna tornare lì.
E l’unico modo è un mediano trequartista.


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Con un mediano sulla trequarti siamo più compatti e più forti. Non mi interessa se cdk non vuole giocare decentrato, ci gioca
> E basta perché in mezzo serve mettere 3 centrocampisti.
> Così come giochiamo ora prendiamo 1-2
> Goal da TUTTI. TUTTI, episodi o meno. Troppo.
> ...


Sì almeno Pobega deve giocare trequartista per avere più equilibrio


----------



## sampapot (18 Settembre 2022)

con la partenza di Kessie abbiamo perso qualcosa a centrocampo e di conseguenza la difesa è più sotto pressione....bisogna rifare i conti dopo che avremo affrontato le cosiddette piccole, sperando che le cose migliorino come gioco (stasera però siamo stati sfortunati, rigore ingenuo, 2 legni e un super Meret)....non sarà sempre così...ora c'è anche una pausa del [email protected] che non interessa a nessuno


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2022)

Tomori e Kalulu sono partiti male. C’è poco da discutere. Hanno prodotte delle cappelle clamorose.


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> sarà anche che con kessie avevamo trovato un equilibrio che ora dobbiamo riacciuffare?



Sicuramente è un equilibratore, un centrocampista di livello assoluto. Però tranne con l'Udinese, i gol presi, non sono frutto della mancanza di Kessie...sono frutto di limiti nostri nell'area di rigore.

Non per fare paragoni, ma se te ricordi il Barca di Guardiola aveva enormi limiti fisici oggettivi, consapevoli di questo non concedevano angoli, non portavano gli avversari nell'area di rigore, difendevano a 40 metri dalla porta con grande aggressività altrimenti erano dolori.

Ripeto, senza fare paragoni, ma pure noi con le caratteristiche che abbiamo non ci possiamo portare in area gli avversari. Appena caliamo un pò l'aggressività, appena sbagliamo le pressioni, poi ci portiamo gli avversari in casa e sono dolori.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tomori e Kalulu sono partiti male. C’è poco da discutere. Hanno prodotte delle cappelle clamorose.



L'anno scorso erano un muro. Quest'anno non mi danno sicurezza.
E Maignan ci ha messo già enormi pezze...


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Settembre 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tomori e Kalulu sono partiti male. C’è poco da discutere. Hanno prodotte delle cappelle clamorose.


Cappelle che nascono dalla formazione.
Perché sono ILLEGALI se giochi con pressione altissima e quando forzano lanci lunghi gli avversari, pressati.
Se lasci giocare gli altri (e sostituendo Kessie con Cdk li lasci giocare di più) ti porti gli avversari fin dentro l’area e allora son guai perché in area soffrono la marcatura o alle letture di linea.

per tornare a vedere un muro dobbiamo alzare il pressing e per alzare il pressing serve metter fuori uno (possibilmente Messias) e inserire un mediano in più sulla trequarti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Settembre 2022)

Aldilà dei fom che prendiamo, comunque sia questo scudetto lo possiamo perdere solo noi. Il Napoli è la solita squadra ridicola, alla prima difficoltà scompare. L'Inter è sotto gli occhi di tutti, la Juve non ne parliamo. 

Oggi abbiamo perso, ma meritavamo come minimo il pareggio, ed abbiamo perso senza il nostro miglior calciatore. Non sono affatto preoccupato. È che quest'anno se sistemiamo la difesa, possiamo vincere lo scudetto anche 4 giornate prima della fine.. Lo dico ora che siamo a Settembre. Segnatevelo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Aldilà dei fom che prendiamo, comunque sia questo scudetto lo possiamo perdere solo noi. Il Napoli è la solita squadra ridicola, alla prima difficoltà scompare. L'Inter è sotto gli occhi di tutti, la Juve non ne parliamo.
> 
> Oggi abbiamo perso, ma meritavamo come minimo il pareggio, ed abbiamo perso senza il nostro miglior calciatore. Non sono affatto preoccupato. È che quest'anno se sistemiamo la difesa, possiamo vincere lo scudetto anche 4 giornate prima della fine.. Lo dico ora che siamo a Settembre. Segnatevelo



Mi paiono i discorsi che facevano gli interisti un anno fa. Come tirarsi la sfiga a tutti i costi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi paiono i discorsi che facevano gli interisti un anno fa. Come tirarsi la sfiga a tutti i costi.




Devi partire dal presupposto che noi siamo il Milan e non le melme. 

È evidente come cosa, quella che ho scritto poco sopra. Ma a fine campionato ci ritroveremo in questa discussione e ne parleremo dai. Io non credo a sfiga o ad altre cavolate, ne credo alla scaramanzia.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Settembre 2022)

Comincio a pensare anche io che serva un trequartista non trequartista.
Krunic o Pobega (buon incursore alla Boateng) fate voi.
CDK illuminerà il gioco ma per mezza partita sparisce quindi certe partite non può ancora giocarle.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È evidente come cosa. Ma a fine campionato ci ritroveremo in questa discussione e ne parleremo dai. Io non credo a sfiga o ad altre cavolate, ne credo alla scaramanzia.



Sarà evidente, poi domani salta il ginocchio a Leao e vediamo dove siamo


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> con la partenza di Kessie abbiamo perso qualcosa a centrocampo e di conseguenza la difesa è più sotto pressione....bisogna rifare i conti dopo che avremo affrontato le cosiddette piccole, sperando che le cose migliorino come gioco (stasera però siamo stati sfortunati, rigore ingenuo, 2 legni e un super Meret)....non sarà sempre così...ora c'è anche una pausa del [email protected] che non interessa a nessuno


Meritavamo la vittoria, ma subendo sempre gol non si va lontano.

L anno scorso lo scudetto ce l'hanno portato i cleen scheat.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarà evidente, poi domani salta il ginocchio a Leao e vediamo dove siamo



L'anno scorso abbiamo avuto una miriade di infortuni e anche gli arbitri contro. Io sono super sereno onestamente. Mi dà fastidio prendere troppi gol, questo si. Ma non ho dubbi sul fatto che siamo i più forti del campionato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso abbiamo avuto una miriade di infortuni e anche gli arbitri contro. Io sono super sereno onestamente. Mi dà fastidio prendere troppi gol, questo si. Ma non ho dubbi sul fatto che siamo i più forti del campionato.



Che siamo i più forti è vero, però i più forti non vincono sempre. Basta vedere oggi, Napule davvero indegno eppure due gol con un tiro in porta, roba veramente scandalosa.

A me preoccupa molto come gestiremo le partite in coppa, l'anno scorso non abbiamo avuto partite al ritorno, quest'anno si spera di si e per me inciderà veramente tanto questo fattore.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Settembre 2022)

Siamo attualmente l’undicesima squadra per goal subiti. È chiaro che con questi numeri non si vince MAI il campionato, anzi sarebbe dura pure entrare nelle prime 4.

Tocca tornare a 3 in mezzo, tornare ai clean sheet e tornare ai 3 punti.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (18 Settembre 2022)

Ripeto quello scritto nell altra discussione per me senza kessie non si può giocare a due appena cali un attimo il ritmo subisci troppo e senza grandi alternative davanti,praticamente gioca sempre oliviero,vai in difficoltà


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo. Ditemi voi come fa Tomori a farsi anticipare in quel modo da quella sega di Simeone.
> 
> Assurdo dai.
> 
> Proverei la coppia Kjaer, Kalulu.


Il problema è che giocano tutti e due sul centro destra


----------



## sunburn (19 Settembre 2022)

Penso che non ci si debba limitare a guardare il freddo dato numerico tralasciando il come abbiamo preso i gol.
Degli 8 gol subiti, ne abbiamo presi 6 a difesa schierata e 1 su rigore(dopo fallo sempre a difesa schierata).
7 gol su 8 li abbiamo subiti per motivi che non hanno nulla a che vedere con la tattica né col fatto di essere più sbilanciati in quella fase di gioco. Son stati 7 errori di marcatura.
7 errori di marcatura in 7 partite sono sicuramente troppi ma, a mio parere, la soluzione non è stravolgere l’assetto tattico ma fare una bella chiacchierata con gli autori di quegli errori invitando loro e tutti gli altri a prestare maggiore attenzione e a non cullarsi sugli allori.


----------



## jacky (19 Settembre 2022)

Al di là dei gol la squadra soffre poco, Maignan avrà fatto 2-3 interventi in 7 giornate.


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Penso che non ci si debba limitare a guardare il freddo dato numerico tralasciando il come abbiamo preso i gol.
> Degli 8 gol subiti, ne abbiamo presi 6 a difesa schierata e 1 su rigore(dopo fallo sempre a difesa schierata).
> 7 gol su 8 li abbiamo subiti per motivi che non hanno nulla a che vedere con la tattica né col fatto di essere più sbilanciati in quella fase di gioco. Son stati 7 errori di marcatura.
> 7 errori di marcatura in 7 partite sono sicuramente troppi ma, a mio parere, la soluzione non è stravolgere l’assetto tattico ma fare una bella chiacchierata con gli autori di quegli errori invitando loro e tutti gli altri a prestare maggiore attenzione e a non cullarsi sugli allori.


Non è propriamente così… 
Nel senso che allora dobbiamo contare anche le occasioni sbagliate dagli avversari e a partire dal l’udinese ne troviamo diverse. Occasioni che anno scorso non concedevamo. È evidente che dietro siamo più perforabili rispetto ad anno scorso e Pioli deve cambiare qualcosa per ritrovare la solidità di anno scorso.


----------



## TheKombo (19 Settembre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Al di là dei gol la squadra soffre poco, Maignan avrà fatto 2-3 interventi in 7 giornate.


Assolutamente, tolti i minuti finali del derby e la fase centrale della partita a Salisburgo non abbiamo mai minimamente "subito" l'avversario.
Ovviamente non basta e non è una giustificazione, a saperlo in primis sono Pioli e la squadra.
Io penso semplicemente che ci sia mancata fin'ora quel pizzico di ferocia e attenzione in più in certe situazioni di gioco, cosa che a metà settembre ci può stare. Anzi, ieri forse abbiamo pagato proprio una certa "generosità" nel voler andare a vincere una partita che avevamo recuperato e che oggettivamente stavamo dominando.


----------



## -Lionard- (19 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Non è propriamente così…
> Nel senso che allora dobbiamo contare anche le occasioni sbagliate dagli avversari e a partire dal l’udinese ne troviamo diverse. Occasioni che anno scorso non concedevamo. È evidente che dietro siamo più perforabili rispetto ad anno scorso e Pioli deve cambiare qualcosa per ritrovare la solidità di anno scorso.


Però se prendiamo le statistiche relative agli expected goal vediamo che, in base alle occasioni da gol concesse, avremmo dovuto subire 6,73 gol ed invece ne abbiamo presi 8, quindi di fatto abbiamo preso 1o 2 reti in più di quelle che avremmo meritato. Solo Roma e Napoli hanno concesso meno di noi in Serie A e questo certifica che il sistema difensivo in generale funziona ma paghiamo i numerosi errori dei singoli (Messias che si perde l'uomo in Milan-Udinese, Kalulu contro il Salisburgo, Saelemaker/Florenzi che regalano il rigore a Sassuolo, Tomori contro Inter, la Dinamo e ieri sera etc....).

Finché siamo in forma e riusciamo a giocare con un pressing intenso come ieri sera dovremmo riuscire a marginare il problema ma nei periodi in cui non saremo al top ed inevitabilmente dovremo difendere più non potremo concedere tutti questi errori "non forzati". L'alternativa è segnare un gol in più dell'avversario ma non credo sia proprio nel DNA di questa squadra.


----------



## nybreath (19 Settembre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Ripeto quello scritto nell altra discussione per me senza kessie non si può giocare a due appena cali un attimo il ritmo subisci troppo e senza grandi alternative davanti,praticamente gioca sempre oliviero,vai in difficoltà



Ci si deve preoccupare se rischiamo tanto dietro, se subiamo tanti tiri etc, ieri il napoli non é stato quasi mai pericoloso, ed é impossibile pensare che non tiri mai durante una partita, la difesa e il cc hanno retto bene, i gol sono venuti da due errori individuali, dest perde 1v1 e azzoppa, e simeone lasciato libero.

Sicuramente troppi gol, ma per me non é un problema di filtro, per me tomori e kalulu l hanno scorso hanno reso molto di piu di quello che valgono, quest annno fanno errori su errori.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2022)

Stiamo subendo troppi troppi goal e quasi tutti per colpa nostra, tra rigori causati e soprattutto errori in marcatura dove scappa l'uomo(vedasi goal di Masina, vedasi goal di Dzeko nel derby, vedasi goal di Simeone ieri, vedasi goal di malinovski)


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2022)

L'anno scorso nelle ultime 8 partite di campionato abbiamo preso 2 gol.

xGA totali: 5.5
XGA medio: 0.68

Quest'anno nelle prime 8 partite di campionato più coppa (non ho ancora i dati del napoli) abbiamo preso 8 gol.

xGA totali: 6
xGA medio: 0.75

I dati sono simili.

L'anno scorso la cavalcata finale è stata una roba irripetibile. Non è realistica come termine di paragone. 2 gol nelle ultime 10 partite vuol dire che prendi meno di 8 gol in un campionato. Una roba fuori dal mondo. Guardate bene i record delle Serie A...






Perfino la Juve catenacciara di Allegri senza avversari prendeva una ventina di gol a campionato.

Al momento il problema sono gli avversari che ci stanno sistematicamente purgando su ogni errore individuale, cosa che non accadeva nel finale della scorsa stagione.

Poi che ci siano comunque cose da migliorare è certo.


----------



## Rickrossonero (19 Settembre 2022)

Siamo più forti di quà,siamo più forti di là ma intanto siamo solo a +2 da un inter inguardabile,in crisi nera e senza lukaku;oltretutto l'anno scorso avevamo iniziato molto meglio.Secondo me quest'anno ci sentiamo troppo superiori,va ritrovata umiltà altrimenti si rischia di far la fine dei neroassurdi l'anno scorso,anche pioli sta giocando troppo a fare l'ancelotti pur non avendo una squadra di campioni assoluti.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Settembre 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ci si deve preoccupare se rischiamo tanto dietro, se subiamo tanti tiri etc, ieri il napoli non é stato quasi mai pericoloso, ed é impossibile pensare che non tiri mai durante una partita, la difesa e il cc hanno retto bene, i gol sono venuti da due errori individuali, dest perde 1v1 e azzoppa, e simeone lasciato libero.
> 
> Sicuramente troppi gol, ma per me non é un problema di filtro, per me tomori e kalulu l hanno scorso hanno reso molto di piu di quello che valgono, quest annno fanno errori su errori.


Vero che fanno errori individuali ma quando ci abbassavamo kessie metteva toppe dappertutto e ne beneficiava tutta la fase difensiva


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso nelle ultime 8 partite di campionato abbiamo preso 2 gol.
> 
> xGA totali: 5.5
> XGA medio: 0.68
> ...


E' una lettura corretta.

Ad esempio degli 1,18 XG del Napoli 0,76 vengono dal fallo di Dest su Kvara e conseguente rigore, fino ad allora il Napoli aveva prodotto un ridicolo 0,18 di XG e dopo il rigore, nonostante il Gol ha totalizzato un misero 0,24.


----------



## sunburn (19 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso nelle ultime 8 partite di campionato abbiamo preso 2 gol.
> 
> xGA totali: 5.5
> XGA medio: 0.68
> ...


Molto più semplicemente: siamo quart’ultimi sia nella classifica delle parate che in quella dei tiri subiti.
Il che mi fa girare ancor più le scatole perché con maggiore attenzione qualche punticino in più lo avremmo portato a casa.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Molto più semplicemente: siamo quart’ultimi sia nella classifica delle parate che in quella dei tiri subiti.
> Il che mi fa girare ancor più le scatole perché con maggiore attenzione qualche punticino in più lo avremmo portato a casa.


Lo scorso anno

Sassuolo: palo di Traorè
Atalanta: su angolo Kalulu si perde Zapata al limite dell'area piccola con Zapata che di testa spara fuori
Fiorentina: su angolo sassata di Igor che sfiroa il palo. Poi miracolo di Maignan su colpo di testa di Cabral.

Eccettera eccetera. Solo che visto che il tabellino dice zero gol subiti queste ce le siamo dimenticate. Quest'anno invece le stesse occasioni vanno tutte in rete.

Kalulu si inciampa con Okafor? Gol. 
Messias si addormenta su Masina? Gol.
Traore prende il palo? Simeone fa un eurogol di testa. 

I dati della difesa con xG e tiri subiti sono in linea con il finale della scorsa stagione. La differenza è che l'anno scorso nel finale ci andava letteralmente tutto bene mentre al momento ci va letteralmente tutto male. 

Quindi che si debba migliorare non ci sono dubbi. Ma l'idea che abbandonando il cc a 3 abbiamo perso solidità difensiva al momento non regge. Andate a rivedervi i gol presi in questa stagione e ditemi onestamente quanti ne avremmo evitati con Kessie al posto di CDK. Forse quello nel derby, poi basta. 

Poi magari passare a 3 a centrocampo è la scelta giusta eh? Io sarei anche d'accordo e avrei preferito continuare sul 433, ma se l'idea è: passiamo al 433 e immediatamente torniamo a prendere 2 gol in 10 partite non ci siamo mica.


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Settembre 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ci si deve preoccupare se rischiamo tanto dietro, se subiamo tanti tiri etc, ieri il napoli non é stato quasi mai pericoloso, ed é impossibile pensare che non tiri mai durante una partita, la difesa e il cc hanno retto bene, i gol sono venuti da due errori individuali, dest perde 1v1 e azzoppa, e simeone lasciato libero.
> 
> Sicuramente troppi gol, ma per me non é un problema di filtro, per me tomori e kalulu l hanno scorso hanno reso molto di piu di quello che valgono, quest annno fanno errori su errori.


Il filtro fa eccome la differenza.
Anno scorso si difendeva alti oltre la metà campo, quest anno più volte tomori e kalulu han difeso dentro l’area, fa tutta la differenza del mondo. Chiaro che se non si pressa FORTISSIMO in avanti si tende in alcune fasi della partita a scendere di qualche metro, è fisiologico.
E se scendono tomori e KALULU perdono sicurezza oltre che efficacia.
Vorrei vedere quanti angoli concediamo quest anno rispetto alle ultime 15 gare di anno scorso. Altro sintomo che si rincula molto di più di anno scorso.


----------



## nybreath (19 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Il filtro fa eccome la differenza.
> Anno scorso si difendeva alti oltre la metà campo, quest anno più volte tomori e kalulu han difeso dentro l’area, fa tutta la differenza del mondo. Chiaro che se non si pressa FORTISSIMO in avanti si tende in alcune fasi della partita a scendere di qualche metro, è fisiologico.
> E se scendono tomori e KALULU perdono sicurezza oltre che efficacia.
> Vorrei vedere quanti angoli concediamo quest anno rispetto alle ultime 15 gare di anno scorso. Altro sintomo che si rincula molto di più di anno scorso.



non ho mai detto che il filtro non fa la differenza, ma bennacer e tonali stanno giocando bene, non puoi pretendere 0 errori

noi da inizio stagione stiamo giocando con una difesa altissima, solo ieri non é stato cosi, ma é fisiologico quando soffri sulle fasce per la velocita degli esterni, i centrali si abbassano


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Settembre 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> non ho mai detto che il filtro non fa la differenza, ma bennacer e tonali stanno giocando bene, non puoi pretendere 0 errori
> 
> noi da inizio stagione stiamo giocando con una difesa altissima, solo ieri non é stato cosi, ma é fisiologico quando soffri sulle fasce per la velocita degli esterni, i centrali si abbassano


Attenzione,
mai criticato tonali e Bennacer che secondo me stan facendo una stagione clamorosa. Dico che nonostante loro due non siamo solidi Quindi forse andrebbe aggiunto un terzo a metà campo, che non significa che loro due stan facendo male, tutt’altro.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Settembre 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Siamo più forti di quà,siamo più forti di là ma intanto siamo solo a +2 da un inter inguardabile,in crisi nera e senza lukaku;oltretutto l'anno scorso avevamo iniziato molto meglio.Secondo me quest'anno ci sentiamo troppo superiori,va ritrovata umiltà altrimenti si rischia di far la fine dei neroassurdi l'anno scorso,anche pioli sta giocando troppo a fare l'ancelotti pur non avendo una squadra di campioni assoluti.



Rispetto alla scorsa stagione abbiamo semplicemente sfidato le squadre più in forma: Napoli, Atalanta ed Udinese.

Per il resto abbiamo fatto bottino pieno, pareggiando solo col Sassuolo con le riserve in campo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Novembre 2022)

Io mi chiedo come sia possibile giocare in questo modo. La rosa per me è buona, eppure le nostre partite sembrano quelle dei bambini all'oratorio. Tutti in attacco a casaccio e buchi enormi in difesa. Ieri se non fosse stato per Tomori e Kalulu, probabilmente la partita si sarebbe messa piuttosto male. 

La colpa è tutta di Pioli qui. Ieri abbiamo giocato persino con Krunic, che dovrebbe dar legna, eppure abbiamo lasciato voragini assurde dietro. Così non va assolutamente bene.


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come sia possibile giocare in questo modo. La rosa per me è buona, eppure le nostre partite sembrano quelle dei bambini all'oratorio. Tutti in attacco a casaccio e buchi enormi in difesa. Ieri se non fosse stato per Tomori e Kalulu, probabilmente la partita si sarebbe messa piuttosto male.
> 
> La colpa è tutta di Pioli qui. Ieri abbiamo giocato persino con Krunic, che dovrebbe dar legna, eppure abbiamo lasciato voragini assurde dietro. Così non va assolutamente bene.


vero. col b.monaco di turno minimo ne prendavamo 4 ieri.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come sia possibile giocare in questo modo. La rosa per me è buona, eppure le nostre partite sembrano quelle dei bambini all'oratorio. Tutti in attacco a casaccio e buchi enormi in difesa. Ieri se non fosse stato per Tomori e Kalulu, probabilmente la partita si sarebbe messa piuttosto male.
> 
> La colpa è tutta di Pioli qui. Ieri abbiamo giocato persino con Krunic, che dovrebbe dar legna, eppure abbiamo lasciato voragini assurde dietro. Così non va assolutamente bene.


Concordo con te su tanti aspetti, come dico spesso giochiamo in modo 'selvaggio'.
Secondo me nella fase di possesso è doveroso accorciarsi e compattare le linee per esprimere un calcio più qualitativo.

Senza voler far polemica o sminuire gioco e risultati , ci mancherebbe.
Ieri la nostra partita era un round di boxe con la difesa abbassata : prendiamoci a cazzotti e vediamo chi cade prima al tappeto.
Abbiamo vinto noi ma tanto tranquillo non lo ero.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come sia possibile giocare in questo modo. La rosa per me è buona, eppure le nostre partite sembrano quelle dei bambini all'oratorio. Tutti in attacco a casaccio e buchi enormi in difesa. Ieri se non fosse stato per Tomori e Kalulu, probabilmente la partita si sarebbe messa piuttosto male.
> 
> La colpa è tutta di Pioli qui. Ieri abbiamo giocato persino con Krunic, che dovrebbe dar legna, eppure abbiamo lasciato voragini assurde dietro. Così non va assolutamente bene.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Concordo con te su tanti aspetti, come dico spesso giochiamo in modo 'selvaggio'.
> Secondo me nella fase di possesso è doveroso accorciarsi e compattare le linee per esprimere un calcio più qualitativo.
> 
> Senza voler far polemica o sminuire gioco e risultati , ci mancherebbe.
> ...


Li abbiamo distrutti guardando il risultato.

Ma la realtà, è che con meno fortuna poteva finire molto male.

Nel primo tempo ci saranno state 10 occasioni nitide di far gol, da entrambe le parti.
E' stata una lotteria.

Non mi lamento affatto, ma bisogna rendersi conto che non va sempre bene, balliamo davvero troppo in fase difensiva.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Concordo con te su tanti aspetti, come dico spesso giochiamo in modo 'selvaggio'.
> Secondo me nella fase di possesso è doveroso accorciarsi e compattare le linee per esprimere un calcio più qualitativo.
> 
> Senza voler far polemica o sminuire gioco e risultati , ci mancherebbe.
> ...


Ci sono anche gli avversari.
Il Salisburgo è una squadra inferiore a noi nel complesso e l'abbiamo fatto vedere bene, ma hanno qualità, soprattutto davanti.
Quando intercettavano palla erano sempre molto bravi a ripartire in velocità, con azioni rapide e giocatori forti negli uno contro uno.
Abbiamo vinto sul piano della qualità, facendoli calare alla distanza, come dovevamo fare.

Ma hai ragione. Nei prossimi turni della CL dobbiamo essere bravi a variare il gioco. Giocando cosi contro avversari superiori ci lasci le penne.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Li abbiamo distrutti guardando il risultato.
> 
> Ma la realtà, è che con meno fortuna poteva finire molto male.
> 
> ...


Veramente discussione del genere ci fanno solo onore e testimoniano che nel dna abbiamo qualcosa di diverso.
Ho sentito interisti dire che in germania hanno giocato bene, che bellanova , gosens e asllani hanno giocato bene, ecc ecc.

Evidentemente loro sono la banda del bus, noi abbiamo altri pensieri calcistici.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche gli avversari.
> Il Salisburgo è una squadra inferiore a noi nel complesso e l'abbiamo fatto vedere bene, ma hanno qualità, soprattutto davanti.
> Quando intercettavano palla erano sempre molto bravi a ripartire in velocità, con azioni rapide e giocatori forti negli uno contro uno.
> Abbiamo vinto sul piano della qualità, facendoli calare alla distanza, come dovevamo fare.
> ...


Mi capita spesso quando vedo giocare il milan di fare nella mia mente dei parallelismi tra noi e l'atalanta nel suo massimo splendore e credo dovremmo molto migliorare la fase di possesso in tante fasi di gioco.
Parlo dell'atalanta perchè le somigliamo per molti principi di gioco anche se siamo molto superiori e abbiamo centrato lo scudetto.

Il giro-palla dietro deve essere più qualitativo , come deve essere migliore la gestione dei momenti.
Poi però guardo l'età dei nostri e realizzo che il tempo deve scorrere.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi capita spesso quando vedo giocare il milan di fare nella mia mente dei parallelismi tra noi e l'atalanta nel suo massimo splendore e credo dovremmo molto migliorare la fase di possesso in tante fasi di gioco.
> Parlo dell'atalanta perchè le somigliamo per molti principi di gioco anche se siamo molto superiori e abbiamo centrato lo scudetto.
> 
> Il giro-palla dietro deve essere più qualitativo , come deve essere migliore la gestione dei momenti.
> Poi però guardo l'età dei nostri e realizzo che il tempo deve scorrere.


Si l'Atalanta è stata la capostipite di un certo tipo di calcio "intenso" chiamiamolo cosi, oggi in tanti cercano di farlo.
Noi rispetto a loro abbiamo piu individualità, dunque nel complesso una squadra meno lineare.
Un discorso è un Gosens che è tipico giocatore da binario e inserimento senza palla, un conto è Theo che già definire terzino o esterno diventa difficile.

Il calcio di Pioli, ricordo anche quando era a Firenze, si basa su un'interpretazione fluida delle posizioni, mentre quello del Gasp (come Conte per esempio) seguono principi invece molto rigidi, soprattutto in fase di possesso palla.

Finito il paragone... concordo, dovremmo imparare a fare un possesso palla piu difensivo per variare, come abbiamo fatto nella volata scudetto. Abbassare il ritmo, gestire il gioco, rischiare poco. Invece, come ieri sera, adesso cerchiamo sempre di spingere al massimo per novanta minuti.

Ci sta come principio. La partita di ieri è stata bellissima anche per i tifosi neutrali. Calcio di alto livello. Il problema si pone quando affrontiamo squadre superiori che certi errori li fanno pagare cari.
Come dici tu, siamo una squadra giovane e ci troviamo per le prime volte ad affrontare certe situazioni. Ieri abbiamo vinto un match da dentro o fuori (pure se ci bastava il pari), per certi versi simile a quelli della corsa scudetto. Il prossimo passo sarà giocare finalmente alla pari negli ottavi, chiunque sia l'avversario, dopo che con Liverpool e Chelsea siamo stati insufficienti.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Veramente discussione del genere ci fanno solo onore e testimoniano che nel dna abbiamo qualcosa di diverso.
> Ho sentito interisti dire che in germania hanno giocato bene, che bellanova , gosens e asllani hanno giocato bene, ecc ecc.
> 
> Evidentemente loro sono la banda del bus, noi abbiamo altri pensieri calcistici.


L'eliminazione dell'Atletico, dopo che l'anno scorso avevano passato il girone per un pelo, sono anche il sintomo che un certo tipo di calcio, passivo e posizionale, ha fatto il suo tempo. Oggi se giochi cosi o hai qualità+esperienza del Real oppure difficilmente prevali in Europa. Puo andarti bene qualche volta, ma nel complesso non vinci mai.

Paradossalmente è meglio giocare bene un calcio di attacco, anche sbilanciati, e prendere qualche goal in piu. Nel lungo termine hai risultati migliori, vinci piu partite.

Il discorso cambia nelle singole partite, dove invece devi avere maturità e intelligenza per variare, come abbiamo fatto noi nella corsa scudetto e come ha fatto piu in grande il Real nella scorsa Champions.


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Novembre 2022)

*prenedevamo troppi goal.

Bisogna giocare SEMPRE con 3 mediani.
Se non la sblocchi fai in tempo al 70’ a mettere 4 punte (che hai in panchina).


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Novembre 2022)

Il mio è un discorso che non vale solo per ieri, ma dall'inizio della stagione, infatti questa discussione l'ho aperta a metà Settembre. 

La mia sensazione, forse sbagliata, è che Pioli ora si senta veramente molto molto sicuro di sé stesso e si fidi veramente tanto dei suoi calciatori. Sono entrambe cose buone e giuste, ma forse sta esagerando. Quando hai un terzino come Hernandez che è un fenomeno e che si spinge costantemente in attacco, devi per forza di cose avere un centrocampista che vada a coprire il buco che lascia, visto che noi come ala abbiamo Leao che torna pochissimo. Lo scorso anno questo lavoro lo faceva spesso e volentieri Kessie, quest'anno non lo fa nessuno. 

Per me lo scorso anno giocavamo meglio ed eravamo più equilibrati. Ora siamo troppo sbilanciati ed è il Mister a dover risolvere questo problema. Mi fido di Pioli, penso che prima o poi sistemerà questa cosa. 

Onestamente non vedo la nostra rosa inferiore a quella del Napoli, anzi, secondo me siamo più forti nel complesso. La differenza col Napoli è che ora giocano meglio e sono più solidi, ma ho addirittura sentito dire che questo Napoli puo' anche arrivare in finale di Champions, fermo restando che mi son messo a ridere quando ho sentito questa cosa, se dovessimo aggiustare il tiro e trovare l'equilibrio dello scorso anno, per me ai quarti ci possiamo arrivare se non becchiamo City, Bayern o Real. Ed onestamente per me ce la possiamo giocare anche con quelle 3. Non dico che passeremmo il turno, ma di sicuro non partiamo sconfitti.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'eliminazione dell'Atletico, dopo che l'anno scorso avevano passato il girone per un pelo, sono anche il sintomo che un certo tipo di calcio, passivo e posizionale, ha fatto il suo tempo. Oggi se giochi cosi o hai qualità+esperienza del Real oppure difficilmente prevali in Europa. Puo andarti bene qualche volta, ma nel complesso non vinci mai.
> 
> Paradossalmente è meglio giocare bene un calcio di attacco, anche sbilanciati, e prendere qualche goal in piu. Nel lungo termine hai risultati migliori, vinci piu partite.
> 
> Il discorso cambia nelle singole partite, dove invece devi avere maturità e intelligenza per variare, come abbiamo fatto noi nella corsa scudetto e come ha fatto piu in grande il Real nella scorsa Champions.


È incredibile come in Italia si faccia ancora fatica a capire i concetti di sacchi , 30 anni dopo la sua rivoluzione.
Ci sono interisti avvelenati per le critiche che mister sacchi ha mosso al loro gioco.
Ma è così difficile capire la differenza tra tattica e strategia?
È così difficile riconoscere una squadra che decide di morire di morte propria da una che aspetta che il primo passo lo facciano gli altri?
È così difficile da trovare la differenza tra come il Milan è andato a giocare a Londra e come l'inter è andata a Barcellona?
E questi presunti fenomeni offendono sacchi come se fosse lo scemo del villaggio e loro i professori. 
Santo giove , bontà divina...
Direbbe qualcuno.


----------



## TheKombo (3 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È incredibile come in Italia si faccia ancora fatica a capire i concetti di sacchi , 30 anni dopo la sua rivoluzione.
> Ci sono interisti avvelenati per le critiche che mister sacchi ha mosso al loro gioco.
> Ma è così difficile capire la differenza tra tattica e strategia?
> È così difficile riconoscere una squadra che decide di morire di morte propria da una che aspetta che il primo passo lo facciano gli altri?
> ...


Vanno capiti, i più grandi risultati gli hanno avuti con due icone del "calcio champagne" come Trapattoni e il profeta di Setubal !!!


----------



## gabri65 (3 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È incredibile come in Italia si faccia ancora fatica a capire i concetti di sacchi , 30 anni dopo la sua rivoluzione.
> Ci sono interisti avvelenati per le critiche che mister sacchi ha mosso al loro gioco.
> Ma è così difficile capire la differenza tra tattica e strategia?
> È così difficile riconoscere una squadra che decide di morire di morte propria da una che aspetta che il primo passo lo facciano gli altri?
> ...


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Novembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Vanno capiti, i più grandi risultati gli hanno avuti con due icone del "calcio champagne" come Trapattoni e il profeta di Setubal !!!


Mi sa che hai ragione te...
Che ne sanno loro di prendere a pallate l'Ascoli per 90' per poi perdere in contropiede per 0-1 ma continuare su quella strada perché quella giusta...


----------



## TheKombo (3 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai ragione te...
> Che ne sanno loro di prendere a pallate l'Ascoli per 90' per poi perdere in contropiede per 0-1 ma continuare su quella strada perché quella giusta...


Assolutamente.
Giocare un calcio propositivo ed identitario è quello che ci ha sempre contraddistinto e che ci riporterà a rivincere in Europa.....mancano ancora dei passaggi,(anche a costo di rischiare qualcosa come un questa stagione) ma ce la faremo.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il mio è un discorso che non vale solo per ieri, ma dall'inizio della stagione, infatti questa discussione l'ho aperta a metà Settembre.
> 
> La mia sensazione, forse sbagliata, è che Pioli ora si senta veramente molto molto sicuro di sé stesso e si fidi veramente tanto dei suoi calciatori. Sono entrambe cose buone e giuste, ma forse sta esagerando. Quando hai un terzino come Hernandez che è un fenomeno e che si spinge costantemente in attacco, devi per forza di cose avere un centrocampista che vada a coprire il buco che lascia, visto che noi come ala abbiamo Leao che torna pochissimo. Lo scorso anno questo lavoro lo faceva spesso e volentieri Kessie, quest'anno non lo fa nessuno.
> 
> ...


Lo ripeto da tempo, a noi serve equilibrio per poter poi liberare i cavalli di Theo e Leao, e dare spazio contemporaneamente agli inserimenti del messias o saele di turno. Basta centrocampo a 2, non possiamo permettercelo ogni 3 giorni, soprattutto in campo europeo. Ieri si è vista tutta la differenza del mondo tra il primo e secondo tempo, è bastato spostare Krunic nei 3 di centrocampo e il Salisburgo ha trovato molti meno spazi. Pioli deve avere l'umiltà di capire che non possiamo fare i fenomeni con 2 centrocampisti e 4 giocatori offensivi, soprattutto se a centrocampo hai poca fisicità.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto da tempo, a noi serve equilibrio per poter poi liberare i cavalli di Theo e Leao, e dare spazio contemporaneamente agli inserimenti del messias o saele di turno. Basta centrocampo a 2, non possiamo permettercelo ogni 3 giorni, soprattutto in campo europeo. Ieri si è vista tutta la differenza del mondo tra il primo e secondo tempo, è bastato spostare Krunic nei 3 di centrocampo e il Salisburgo ha trovato molti meno spazi. Pioli deve avere l'umiltà di capire che non possiamo fare i fenomeni con 2 centrocampisti e 4 giocatori offensivi, soprattutto se a centrocampo hai poca fisicità.



Esatto. Ma bisogna anche pensare che per quanto i nostri difensori siano forti non sono dei fenomeni. 

Che poi voglio dire: Anche il Milan di Ancelotti che poteva schierare titolari gente come Nesta e Maldini aveva comunque bisogno del filtro ci centrocampo. Gattuso in quel Milan correva e filtrava per 2 persone e per quanto siano stati i difensori più forti della storia, se li continuavi a lasciare senza filtro per 90 minuti andavano in difficoltà persino Nesta e Maldini. Chiaramente non andavano in difficoltà come i nostri attuali difensori, è ovvio, anche perché non si possono paragonare, ma il concetto invece si puo' paragonare eccome.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Lunedì alle 09:06)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lo dico ora che siamo all'inizio della stagione, se andiamo avanti con questa media, non andremo lontano.
> Quest'anno prendiamo veramente troppi gol e la sensazione è che siamo decisamente più fragili li dietro. Io non penso che sia per colpa della partenza di Kessie, perché tutto sommato lo scorso anno ha giocato col buco del ciullo, c'è proprio qualcosa che non quadra a livello organizzativo.
> 
> Così non va.
> Il nostro attacco è Leao dipendente e per poter vincere così, la difesa non deve prendere gol.



Rendiamoci conto che ho aperto questa discussione il 6 Settembre.


----------



## hiei87 (Lunedì alle 09:11)

Il nostro problema sta tutto li. In Italia vincere è molto semplice. Bisogna prendere pochi gol. Infatti vedrete chi vincerà il campionato.
Il problema nel nostro caso era evidente fin dalle prime giornate (e c'era ancora Maignan), e né Pioli, né la società hanno fatto nulla per porre rimedio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Lunedì alle 09:16)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il nostro problema sta tutto li. In Italia vincere è molto semplice. Bisogna prendere pochi gol. Infatti vedrete chi vincerà il campionato.
> Il problema nel nostro caso era evidente fin dalle prime giornate (e c'era ancora Maignan), e né Pioli, né la società hanno fatto nulla per porre rimedio.



Esatto. Ma Pioli è un mediocre, guarda ciò che si scorge all'orizzonte credendosi un guru del calcio e non riesce a vedere cosa capita sotto il suo naso. 
Rendiamoci conti ho aperto la discussione il 6 Settembre, io che sono un semplice tifoso e appassionato. 

Persino quel pippone di allegri con la Juve che è meno forte di noi, è riuscito a sistemare la difesa e vincere qualche partita. Giocano male? Si. Hanno anche avuto fortuna? Si. 

Che tu vinca 4 a 2 o 1 a 0 la vittoria vale sempre 3 punti.


----------



## Manue (Lunedì alle 09:17)

Prendiamo troppi gol, ma non da quest'anno.

Esattamente 1 anno fa avevamo preso 1 gol in più...


----------



## Tobi (Lunedì alle 09:29)

Ieri dimostrazione palese che con la qualità (Di Bennacer) a centrocampo il tuo avversario non ha visto palla per tutto il tempo. Quando si è suicidati mettendo tutti giocatori di quantità si è data la possibilità ad una squadra scandalosa di rientrare in partita perché non tenevamo più un pallone. Che questa partita sia da monito per tutti dalla dirigenza all'allenatore. Andare a prendere un giocatore che in mezzo al campo sappia palleggiare e nascondere la palla agli avversari. Un altro falegname non serve


----------



## hiei87 (Lunedì alle 09:35)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ma Pioli è un mediocre, guarda ciò che si scorge all'orizzonte credendosi un guru del calcio e non riesce a vedere cosa capita sotto il suo naso.
> Rendiamoci conti ho aperto la discussione il 6 Settembre, io che sono un semplice tifoso e appassionato.
> 
> Persino quel pippone di allegri con la Juve che è meno forte di noi, è riuscito a sistemare la difesa e vincere qualche partita. Giocano male? Si. Hanno anche avuto fortuna? Si.
> ...


A me piacciono gli allenatori propositivi, ma un conto è avere una mentalità offensiva, un altro essere masochisti. Tra l'altro anche davanti non diamo esattamente spettacolo, però generalmente il golletto lo facciamo.
Si era capito già a settembre che il centrocampo a 2 non poteva reggere, ma non è stato fatto nulla per risolvere il problema, se non nella partita con la juventus, non a caso la migliore della stagione dal punto di vista difensivo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Lunedì alle 09:38)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> A me piacciono gli allenatori propositivi, ma un conto è avere una mentalità offensiva, un altro essere masochisti. Tra l'altro anche davanti non diamo esattamente spettacolo, però generalmente il golletto lo facciamo.
> Si era capito già a settembre che il centrocampo a 2 non poteva reggere, ma non è stato fatto nulla per risolvere il problema, se non nella partita con la juventus, non a caso la migliore della stagione dal punto di vista difensivo.



Concordo. Prendiamo gol e in attacco creiamo poco. 

Ieri serata opaca di Leao e si è visto come abbiamo fatto i 2 gol (meritati) ma poi abbiamo preso altri 2 gol come dei mentecatti, grazie soprattutto al nostro mister.


----------



## folletto (Lunedì alle 11:20)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> A me piacciono gli allenatori propositivi, ma un conto è avere una mentalità offensiva, un altro essere masochisti. Tra l'altro anche davanti non diamo esattamente spettacolo, però generalmente il golletto lo facciamo.
> Si era capito già a settembre che il centrocampo a 2 non poteva reggere, ma non è stato fatto nulla per risolvere il problema, se non nella partita con la juventus, non a caso la migliore della stagione dal punto di vista difensivo.


Sono d'accordo, lo scorso campionato abbiamo fatto il filotto vincente con Kessie, Benna e Tonali in mediana ma in questa stagione ci sono anche altri fattori; il primo è il calo fisico nel finale che la scorsa stagione si è visto poco, anzi, spesso eravamo noi più brillanti degli avversari negli ultimi quarti di partita. Il secondo è questa novità della tendenza a "stravolgere" la disposizione in campo nel finale quando si è in vantaggio che forse (e ribadisco forse) è dovuta al fatto che il mister si rende conto che i ragazzi sono un pò cotti a fine partita (ma imho rimane un errore).
C'è anche un terzo fattore, la punizione "divina" per non aver "consolidato" la rosa che aveva vinto lo scudetto.


----------



## hiei87 (Lunedì alle 11:28)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, lo scorso campionato abbiamo fatto il filotto vincente con Kessie, Benna e Tonali in mediana ma in questa stagione ci sono anche altri fattori; il primo è il calo fisico nel finale che la scorsa stagione si è visto poco, anzi, spesso eravamo noi più brillanti degli avversari negli ultimi quarti di partita. Il secondo è questa novità della tendenza a "stravolgere" la disposizione in campo nel finale quando si è in vantaggio che forse (e ribadisco forse) è dovuta al fatto che il mister si rende conto che i ragazzi sono un pò cotti a fine partita (ma imho rimane un errore).
> C'è anche un terzo fattore, la punizione "divina" per non aver "consolidato" la rosa che aveva vinto lo scudetto.


L'hanno scorso sono stati due i momenti in cui Pioli ha sistemato la difesa. In un caso è stato bravo, nell'altro fortunato: l'idea di inserire un centrocampista in più (prima kessie, poi krunic, con l'arretramento in mediana dell'ivoriano), e l'infortunio di Romagnoli, che ha spalancato le porte a Kalulu.
Va detto che, per quanto il francese sia bravo, non sarebbe stata sbagliata l'idea di prendere un difensore alto e possente come Botman, forse tra tutti l'acquisto che più dovremmo rimpiangere.
Lo dissi dopo la prima partita con l'udinese: a questa squadra tra mediana e difesa mancano muscoli e kg.


----------



## Maximo (Lunedì alle 11:53)

Ragazzi stiamo giocando senza portiere, ieri altra prestazione imbarazzante di Tatarusanu.
Con un portiere normale il primo gol non lo avremmo mai preso.


----------



## elpacoderoma (Lunedì alle 12:02)

Semplicemente sembra che nei momenti di difficoltà manchi chi ha la personalità per tenere palla e resistere al pressing. Perso Kessie rimane solo Bennacer con questa qualità. Buttando nella mischia Gabbia, Vranckx, Cdk e Pobega è venuta a mancare la personalità.


----------



## folletto (Lunedì alle 12:07)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi stiamo giocando senza portiere, ieri altra prestazione imbarazzante di Tatarusanu.
> *Con un portiere normale il primo gol non lo avremmo mai preso.*


_Anche io ho avuto la stessa sensazione, poca reattività. Ma se non si concedeva il centrocampo, non si abbandonava il gioco e si evitavano le barricate staremmo comunque a parlare di altro_


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 12:39)

Il problema è il pirla di allenatore che abbiamo. Da prendere a sberle finché non si dà una svegliata


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Ieri alle 00:39)

E anche oggi il golletto, oltretutto molto umiliante non lo volevi prendere?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 00:56)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> E anche oggi il golletto, oltretutto molto umiliante non lo volevi prendere?


fare clean sheet per noi è diventata un utopia,soprattutto con quel mestierante in porta.


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 01:30)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> fare clean sheet per noi è diventata un utopia,soprattutto con quel mestierante in porta.



Ma vogliamo dirlo pure che Kalulu e Tomori sono la brutta copia dello scorso anno?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 01:33)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo dirlo pure che Kalulu e Tomori sono la brutta copia dello scorso anno?


vero,ma credo siano peggiorati a causa di giocare senza portiere


----------



## Blu71 (Ieri alle 01:35)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> vero,ma credo siano peggiorati a causa di giocare senza portiere



Che io ricordi sbagliano molto da inizio stagione e Maignan ci stava. Simon Kjaer non ha la loro velocità ma è intelligente e la sua assenza pesa. 
Il gol del Torino oggi comunque non è certo addebitabile a Tata.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (Ieri alle 02:15)

concediamo poco.
ma quel poco che concediamo ci costa sempre caro.
domenica 2 tiri della roma: 2 gol.
oggi un contropiede al Torino: 1 gol
con la salernitana: 1 tiro in porta 1 gol.


----------



## Mauricio (Ieri alle 05:46)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> concediamo poco.
> ma quel poco che concediamo ci costa sempre caro.
> domenica 2 tiri della roma: 2 gol.
> oggi un contropiede al Torino: 1 gol
> con la salernitana: 1 tiro in porta 1 gol.


Si ma non è ora, come faceva giustamente notare @OrgoglioMilanista è da iniziò stagione che è così. E c’era Maignan. E non penso sia solo dovuto alla partenza di Kessie.


----------



## Djici (Ieri alle 07:08)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> concediamo poco.
> ma quel poco che concediamo ci costa sempre caro.
> domenica 2 tiri della roma: 2 gol.
> oggi un contropiede al Torino: 1 gol
> con la salernitana: 1 tiro in porta 1 gol.


Con il Torino abbiamo subito più di qualche tiro.
Sia in undici contro undici che poi in superiorità.
Non c'è stato solo il contropiede che ha portato al gol.
Comunque impressionante la corsa di Adopo che va molto più veloce di Kalulu


----------



## iceman. (Ieri alle 07:09)

Siamo di una superficialità dietro imbarazzante


----------



## diavolo (Ieri alle 07:26)

Djici ha scritto:


> Con il Torino abbiamo subito più di qualche tiro.
> Sia in undici contro undici che poi in superiorità.
> Non c'è stato solo il contropiede che ha portato al gol.
> *Comunque impressionante la corsa di Adopo che va molto più veloce di Kalulu*


Quello era fresco


----------



## bmb (Ieri alle 07:46)

Djici ha scritto:


> Con il Torino abbiamo subito più di qualche tiro.
> Sia in undici contro undici che poi in superiorità.
> Non c'è stato solo il contropiede che ha portato al gol.
> Comunque impressionante la corsa di Adopo che va molto più veloce di Kalulu


Ah beh, uno era in campo da 114' e l'altro da 10.


----------



## Djici (Ieri alle 09:30)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Quello era fresco


Certo. Ma non sono per niente sicuro che Pierre poteva rivalizzare pure se fosse il primo minuto di gioco.
Ma non è una critica al francesino.
Solo una constatazione che Adopo e velocissimo


----------

